# Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump



## Markle

More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!

Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump

WHITE HOUSE
Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
*Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*

By Alex Pappas | Fox News

President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.

“Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”

[...]

Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran


----------



## jwoodie

Move to Current Events?


----------



## Markle

jwoodie said:


> Move to Current Events?



Sure, I wasn't sure which one.


----------



## Penelope

Markle said:


> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran



And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.


----------



## justoffal

Penelope said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
Click to expand...


Good.... Let them get hugely pissed!

Jo


----------



## Markle

Penelope said:


> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.



Yes, the sanctions will make the people angry along with the very top leaders.  How is that a bad thing?

Would sending Iran another billion or two billion dollars be a better solution?


----------



## JimBowie1958

justoffal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good.... Let them get hugely pissed!
> 
> Jo
Click to expand...


Penny did not read the article, apparently.

Trump is not punishing the Iranian people, but targeting their leadership instead, who are enormously wealthy and largely unscathed by normal sanctions.

He is not only hitting them where it hurts by denying them financial services, which he understands, he is also targeting the people responsible for the extreme antagonism.


----------



## miketx

Penelope said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
Click to expand...

They made Mexico so angry they are interdicting illegals.


----------



## HenryBHough

Truman understood sanctions that actually work and work quickly.

No president since has though there is still some chance for the current one.


----------



## Edgetho

Penelope said:


> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.



Moderators move threads from the Politics section to Current Events (or whatever) so dimocrap idealogues can make political comments on them?

brilliant


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Penelope said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
Click to expand...

They’ve already been incessantly murdering people across the globe for decades. How much more pissed could they get?
Democrats should not be allowed to vote.


----------



## Edgetho

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> They’ve already been incessantly murdering people across the globe for decades. How much more pissed could they get?
> Democrats should not be allowed to vote.



Or breed


----------



## justoffal

JimBowie1958 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good.... Let them get hugely pissed!
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Penny did not read the article, apparently.
> 
> Trump is not punishing the Iranian people, but targeting their leadership instead, who are enormously wealthy and largely unscathed by normal sanctions.
> 
> He is not only hitting them where it hurts by denying them financial services, which he understands, he is also targeting the people responsible for the extreme antagonism.
Click to expand...


Yes normally Penny Hates the top .1%.....
But since these are Iranians and not Americans she's a fan.

Jo


----------



## Tehon

Markle said:


> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran


Great news? How does this news even affect your stupid ass? 

Does Trump just give you the warm fuzzies? I don't get it.


----------



## gipper

Sanctions only hurt the people of Iran. The leadership won’t be effected. 

Sanctions are an act of war. They shouldn’t be used by politicians to do harm.


----------



## justoffal

Tehon said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> Great news? How does this news even affect your stupid ass?
> 
> Does Trump just give you the warm fuzzies? I don't get it.
Click to expand...


That's easy....

Knowing that it is causing pain and discomfort to some of the world's most bloodthirsty mass murderers is a warm, fuzzy feeling. Great news!

Jo


----------



## JimBowie1958

Tehon said:


> Great news? How does this news even affect your stupid ass?


The same way that fining people for speeding affects the general public; it suppresses lawless driving on our public streets and makes them generally safer.


----------



## Tehon

justoffal said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> Great news? How does this news even affect your stupid ass?
> 
> Does Trump just give you the warm fuzzies? I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's easy....
> 
> Knowing that it is causing pain and discomfort to some of the world's most bloodthirsty mass murderers is a warm, fuzzy feeling. Great news!
> 
> Jo
Click to expand...

Ya'll have some weird fetish going on. You get all giddy like school girls whenever Trump does something. I don't care really, it's just kind of odd.


----------



## Tehon

JimBowie1958 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news? How does this news even affect your stupid ass?
> 
> 
> 
> The same way that fining people for speeding affects the general public; it suppresses lawless driving on our public streets and makes them generally safer.
Click to expand...

It won't change anything Iran is doing.


----------



## justoffal

Tehon said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> Great news? How does this news even affect your stupid ass?
> 
> Does Trump just give you the warm fuzzies? I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's easy....
> 
> Knowing that it is causing pain and discomfort to some of the world's most bloodthirsty mass murderers is a warm, fuzzy feeling. Great news!
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya'll have some weird fetish going on. You get all giddy like school girls whenever Trump does something. I don't care really, it's just kind of odd.
Click to expand...


I love the pain of Iranian Sharia Clerics....yes Giddy is a good word for it.

Jo


----------



## Tehon

justoffal said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> Great news? How does this news even affect your stupid ass?
> 
> Does Trump just give you the warm fuzzies? I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's easy....
> 
> Knowing that it is causing pain and discomfort to some of the world's most bloodthirsty mass murderers is a warm, fuzzy feeling. Great news!
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya'll have some weird fetish going on. You get all giddy like school girls whenever Trump does something. I don't care really, it's just kind of odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the pain of Iranian Sharia Clerics....yes Giddy is a good word for it.
> 
> Jo
Click to expand...

What pain do you think it inflicts?


----------



## Markle

Tehon said:


> Great news? How does this news even affect your stupid ass?
> 
> Does Trump just give you the warm fuzzies? I don't get it.



Yes, great news.  As opposed to the news that failed former President Barack Hussein Obama gave an airplane load of cash which that country openly used for developing nuclear weapons and financing terrorism.

*John Kerry: Some sanctions relief money for Iran will go to terrorism*
By Elise Labott, CNN
Updated 2:39 PM ET, Thu January 21, 2016
John Kerry: Some money Iran received will fund terrorism - CNNPolitics

Why did you find it necessary to call me a name?  Was I disrespectful to you in any way?


----------



## Markle

Tehon said:


> What pain do you think it inflicts?



Do you even know what sanctions were imposed?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Tehon said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news? How does this news even affect your stupid ass?
> 
> 
> 
> The same way that fining people for speeding affects the general public; it suppresses lawless driving on our public streets and makes them generally safer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't change anything Iran is doing.
Click to expand...

Sure it will; it already has.


----------



## Tehon

Markle said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What pain do you think it inflicts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what sanctions were imposed?
Click to expand...

I asked the question so you could enlighten me. Let's hear it.


----------



## justoffal

Tehon said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news? How does this news even affect your stupid ass?
> 
> 
> 
> The same way that fining people for speeding affects the general public; it suppresses lawless driving on our public streets and makes them generally safer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't change anything Iran is doing.
Click to expand...


That's good.... It will open the way for even more sanctions and more giddiness!

Jo


----------



## Tehon

justoffal said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news? How does this news even affect your stupid ass?
> 
> 
> 
> The same way that fining people for speeding affects the general public; it suppresses lawless driving on our public streets and makes them generally safer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't change anything Iran is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's good.... It will open the way for even more sanctions and more giddiness!
> 
> Jo
Click to expand...

It's only leading us to war.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Tehon said:


> It's only leading us to war.



No, the appearance of being gutless cowards will lead us to war.

So far Trump has been restrained.


----------



## justoffal

Tehon said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news? How does this news even affect your stupid ass?
> 
> 
> 
> The same way that fining people for speeding affects the general public; it suppresses lawless driving on our public streets and makes them generally safer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't change anything Iran is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's good.... It will open the way for even more sanctions and more giddiness!
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only leading us to war.
Click to expand...


Nah.....Iran can't afford War.

Jo


----------



## Tehon

justoffal said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news? How does this news even affect your stupid ass?
> 
> 
> 
> The same way that fining people for speeding affects the general public; it suppresses lawless driving on our public streets and makes them generally safer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't change anything Iran is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's good.... It will open the way for even more sanctions and more giddiness!
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only leading us to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah.....Iran can't afford War.
> 
> Jo
Click to expand...

I think you have got that backwards, bud.

The US will pay a heavy price.


----------



## Tehon

JimBowie1958 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only leading us to war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the appearance of being gutless cowards will lead us to war.
> 
> So far Trump has been restrained.
Click to expand...

Are you calling Trump a pussy? You might make Markle cry.


----------



## justoffal

Tehon said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same way that fining people for speeding affects the general public; it suppresses lawless driving on our public streets and makes them generally safer.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't change anything Iran is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's good.... It will open the way for even more sanctions and more giddiness!
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only leading us to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah.....Iran can't afford War.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have got that backwards, bud.
> 
> The US will pay a heavy price.
Click to expand...


Nope.... They will profit from it like an SOB.
You have it backwards....trust me 

The American motorist will pay yes.

Jo


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Penelope said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
Click to expand...



*Sanctions only make people angry.*

Angry enough to hang the mullahs?


----------



## jknowgood

Penelope said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
Click to expand...

Maybe their leader shouldn't shoot down our drone. What should Trump do, kill some of his innocent bystanders?


----------



## Edgetho

Tehon said:


> Great news? How does this news even affect your stupid ass?
> 
> Does Trump just give you the warm fuzzies? I don't get it.



There's a knitting link still on the front page of this section of the forum.

You should check it out.  You'd be a perfect fit in the Old Ladies knitting circle.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Tehon said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only leading us to war.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the appearance of being gutless cowards will lead us to war.
> So far Trump has been restrained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you calling Trump a pussy? You might make Markle cry.
Click to expand...

No, Chamberlain (for example) was a misguided pacifist who could not lead the war effort he helped create by trying to reason with and appease Hitler. But that did not make him a 'pussy', though he was surrounded by them. Preferring jaw-jaw to wah-wah is not a reliable indicator of gutlessness.

As to Trump, pussies don't succeed in the New York real estate market.


----------



## Tehon

justoffal said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It won't change anything Iran is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good.... It will open the way for even more sanctions and more giddiness!
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only leading us to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah.....Iran can't afford War.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have got that backwards, bud.
> 
> The US will pay a heavy price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.... They will profit from it like an SOB.
> You have it backwards....trust me
> 
> The American motorist will pay yes.
> 
> Jo
Click to expand...

As I understand it, there is a real chance the derivatives market might implode. It will affect more than just the price of gas.


----------



## JimBowie1958

jknowgood said:


> Maybe their leader shouldn't shoot down our drone. What should Trump do, kill some of his innocent bystanders?


Is there any evidence the Ayatollah ordered this?

Trump seems to think it was a thoughtless rogue action.


----------



## jknowgood

Penelope said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
Click to expand...

Oh and Venezuela is a socialist shit hole. Just like you liberals are trying to do here.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Tehon said:


> As I understand it, there is a real chance the derivatives market might implode. It will affect more than just the price of gas.



There is always a chance of anything plausible.

There is a chance that you might buy the winning Lotto ticket, but I wouldn't plan my retirement on it.


----------



## Edgetho

jknowgood said:


> Maybe their leader shouldn't shoot down our drone. What should Trump do, kill some of his innocent bystanders?




Here's the deal -- And I haven't seen anybody bring this up yet -- shock  

That drone had about the same radar signature as a 747 Passenger Jet.

And there was no way the Assahollahs could know exactly what it was from its radar signature.


----------



## Tehon

JimBowie1958 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, there is a real chance the derivatives market might implode. It will affect more than just the price of gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is always a chance of anything plausible.
> 
> There is a chance that you might buy the winning Lotto ticket, but I wouldn't plan my retirement on it.
Click to expand...

How much oil passes by the Straight of Hormuz. Something like a third of the worlds supply. I'd say it is more than plausible that a war would disrupt the supply of oil.


----------



## BWK

Markle said:


> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran


With Obama's Iran deal that was working, until trump axed it, how are sanctions great news?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Tehon said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's good.... It will open the way for even more sanctions and more giddiness!
> 
> Jo
> 
> 
> 
> It's only leading us to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah.....Iran can't afford War.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have got that backwards, bud.
> 
> The US will pay a heavy price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.... They will profit from it like an SOB.
> You have it backwards....trust me
> 
> The American motorist will pay yes.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I understand it, there is a real chance the derivatives market might implode. It will affect more than just the price of gas.
Click to expand...


*As I understand it, there is a real chance the derivatives market might implode.*

Enlighten the board with your understanding of derivatives markets. TIA!!


----------



## BWK

gipper said:


> Sanctions only hurt the people of Iran. The leadership won’t be effected.
> 
> Sanctions are an act of war. They shouldn’t be used by politicians to do harm.


Especially since the Iran deal was working that Trump did away with.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Tehon said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> Great news? How does this news even affect your stupid ass?
> 
> Does Trump just give you the warm fuzzies? I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's easy....
> 
> Knowing that it is causing pain and discomfort to some of the world's most bloodthirsty mass murderers is a warm, fuzzy feeling. Great news!
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya'll have some weird fetish going on. You get all giddy like school girls whenever Trump does something. I don't care really, it's just kind of odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the pain of Iranian Sharia Clerics....yes Giddy is a good word for it.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pain do you think it inflicts?
Click to expand...


_The Treasury Department, in a news release, said “any foreign financial institution that knowingly facilitates a significant financial transaction for entities designated under this Executive Order could be cut off from the U.S. financial system.”_


----------



## Tehon

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news? How does this news even affect your stupid ass?
> 
> Does Trump just give you the warm fuzzies? I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy....
> 
> Knowing that it is causing pain and discomfort to some of the world's most bloodthirsty mass murderers is a warm, fuzzy feeling. Great news!
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya'll have some weird fetish going on. You get all giddy like school girls whenever Trump does something. I don't care really, it's just kind of odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the pain of Iranian Sharia Clerics....yes Giddy is a good word for it.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pain do you think it inflicts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The Treasury Department, in a news release, said “any foreign financial institution that knowingly facilitates a significant financial transaction for entities designated under this Executive Order could be cut off from the U.S. financial system.”_
Click to expand...

So they intend to inflict pain on foreign financial institutions? Okay then.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Tehon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy....
> 
> Knowing that it is causing pain and discomfort to some of the world's most bloodthirsty mass murderers is a warm, fuzzy feeling. Great news!
> 
> Jo
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll have some weird fetish going on. You get all giddy like school girls whenever Trump does something. I don't care really, it's just kind of odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the pain of Iranian Sharia Clerics....yes Giddy is a good word for it.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pain do you think it inflicts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The Treasury Department, in a news release, said “any foreign financial institution that knowingly facilitates a significant financial transaction for entities designated under this Executive Order could be cut off from the U.S. financial system.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they intend to inflict pain on foreign financial institutions? Okay then.
Click to expand...


*So they intend to inflict pain on foreign financial institutions?*

Every foreign financial institution that knowingly facilitates a significant financial transaction for entities designated under this Executive Order.


----------



## Tehon

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll have some weird fetish going on. You get all giddy like school girls whenever Trump does something. I don't care really, it's just kind of odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pain of Iranian Sharia Clerics....yes Giddy is a good word for it.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pain do you think it inflicts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The Treasury Department, in a news release, said “any foreign financial institution that knowingly facilitates a significant financial transaction for entities designated under this Executive Order could be cut off from the U.S. financial system.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they intend to inflict pain on foreign financial institutions? Okay then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So they intend to inflict pain on foreign financial institutions?*
> 
> Every foreign financial institution that knowingly facilitates a significant financial transaction for entities designated under this Executive Order.
Click to expand...

I read it. I imagine "knowingly" provides a nice out for foreign financial institutions with the right connections.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JimBowie1958 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only leading us to war.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the appearance of being gutless cowards will lead us to war.
> So far Trump has been restrained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you calling Trump a pussy? You might make Markle cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Chamberlain (for example) was a misguided pacifist who could not lead the war effort he helped create by trying to reason with and appease Hitler. But that did not make him a 'pussy', though he was surrounded by them. Preferring jaw-jaw to wah-wah is not a reliable indicator of gutlessness.
> 
> As to Trump, pussies don't succeed in the New York real estate market.
Click to expand...


Forget about Chamberlain, remember the Nazis thought much like Neocons that it was their wars which would solve the World, and dominate their enemies.

Iran doesn't have the history of war, and mass murders as the USA does.


----------



## Markle

justoffal said:


> Nope.... They will profit from it like an SOB.
> You have it backwards....trust me
> 
> *The American motorist will pay yes.*



Please show us all where that is happening.


----------



## Markle

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only leading us to war.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the appearance of being gutless cowards will lead us to war.
> So far Trump has been restrained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you calling Trump a pussy? You might make Markle cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Chamberlain (for example) was a misguided pacifist who could not lead the war effort he helped create by trying to reason with and appease Hitler. But that did not make him a 'pussy', though he was surrounded by them. Preferring jaw-jaw to wah-wah is not a reliable indicator of gutlessness.
> 
> As to Trump, pussies don't succeed in the New York real estate market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget about Chamberlain, remember the Nazis thought much like Neocons that it was their wars which would solve the World, and dominate their enemies.
> 
> Iran doesn't have the history of war, and mass murders as the USA does.
Click to expand...


----------



## Markle

BWK said:


> With Obama's Iran deal that was working, until trump axed it, how are sanctions great news?



You're being facetious...aren't you?


----------



## Penelope

Markle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the sanctions will make the people angry along with the very top leaders.  How is that a bad thing?
> 
> Would sending Iran another billion or two billion dollars be a better solution?
Click to expand...


That was Iran's money.   Also we can't tell Iran what to do with THEIR money, and who says WE the US are not the real Terrorists???  When was the last time the US was sanctioned to death.


----------



## francoHFW

Markle said:


> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran


Bologna. Most are sanctions against the leaders who don't have bank accounts out of the country anyway. we've already destroyed their economy there's not anything more to do LOL. Great job you've done it again! All of these crises were caused by Trump being an idiot and listening to Fox News.


----------



## RealDave

Markle said:


> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran



Harsh  So Harsh.  I am sure the Supreme leader is laughing his ass off.


----------



## Markle

Penelope said:


> That was Iran's money. Also we can't tell Iran what to do with THEIR money, and who says WE the US are not the real Terrorists??? *When was the last time the US was sanctioned to death.*



There was no reason to release the money.  Period.

Please explain for all of us, what this even means, "When was the last time the US was sanctioned to death."

Please help me to understand too, why do you believe that a rogue nation, one that supports terrorists, should have nuclear ICBMs.


----------



## Terri4Trump

BWK said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sanctions only hurt the people of Iran. The leadership won’t be effected.
> 
> Sanctions are an act of war. They shouldn’t be used by politicians to do harm.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since the Iran deal was working that Trump did away with.
Click to expand...


LOL! It was not working you ignorant fuck, It was letting Iran develop nukes. You need to shut your stupid piehole and quit making an ass out of yourself.


----------



## Terri4Trump




----------



## Terri4Trump

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Obama's Iran deal that was working, until trump axed it, how are sanctions great news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're being facetious...aren't you?
Click to expand...


No, BWK is just being the sniveling bitch that he is.


----------



## Penelope

Markle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was Iran's money. Also we can't tell Iran what to do with THEIR money, and who says WE the US are not the real Terrorists??? *When was the last time the US was sanctioned to death.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no reason to release the money.  Period.
> 
> Please explain for all of us, what this even means, "When was the last time the US was sanctioned to death."
> 
> Please help me to understand too, why do you believe that a rogue nation, one that supports terrorists, should have nuclear ICBMs.
Click to expand...


It was their money.  I ask you when was the last time US was sanctioned to death???  I know we support terrorists, we go into Iraq, what did they do to us??

Is it ok what Saudi Arabia is doing to Yemen??

Is it ok what Israel is doing to the West Bank and Gaza??

We supply terrorists states with money and weapons.

Now the two Israel and SA want the US men and women to kill Iranians.


----------



## justoffal

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll have some weird fetish going on. You get all giddy like school girls whenever Trump does something. I don't care really, it's just kind of odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pain of Iranian Sharia Clerics....yes Giddy is a good word for it.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pain do you think it inflicts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The Treasury Department, in a news release, said “any foreign financial institution that knowingly facilitates a significant financial transaction for entities designated under this Executive Order could be cut off from the U.S. financial system.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they intend to inflict pain on foreign financial institutions? Okay then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So they intend to inflict pain on foreign financial institutions?*
> 
> Every foreign financial institution that knowingly facilitates a significant financial transaction for entities designated under this Executive Order.
Click to expand...


What these dimpleduffs don't realize is that the Iranian hierachy uses the whole nation as a giant money pad for a few chosen families.  They have numerous international corporations that rake in Billions off the backs of the population.  Sanctioning those companies will immediately impact the cash  to those oligarchs and their tribes of parasites. It's a much better move than a military strike.

Jo


----------



## Penelope

jknowgood said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe their leader shouldn't shoot down our drone. What should Trump do, kill some of his innocent bystanders?
Click to expand...


In Iran's airspace.  They have every right to protect themselves.


----------



## gipper

Terri4Trump said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sanctions only hurt the people of Iran. The leadership won’t be effected.
> 
> Sanctions are an act of war. They shouldn’t be used by politicians to do harm.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since the Iran deal was working that Trump did away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! It was not working you ignorant fuck, It was letting Iran develop nukes. You need to shut your stupid piehole and quit making an ass out of yourself.
Click to expand...

You need to relax before you stroke out.


----------



## Penelope

Terri4Trump said:


>



Some jews are war hawks in defense of Israel and he fits the bill.  Better to kill Americans than Jews.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Penelope said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the sanctions will make the people angry along with the very top leaders.  How is that a bad thing?
> 
> Would sending Iran another billion or two billion dollars be a better solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was Iran's money.   Also we can't tell Iran what to do with THEIR money, and who says WE the US are not the real Terrorists???  When was the last time the US was sanctioned to death.
Click to expand...


*That was Iran's money.*

If we came across some al-Qaeda money, would we be obligated to give it back?


----------



## Terri4Trump

gipper said:


> You need to relax before you stroke out.



Ok.


----------



## Penelope

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the sanctions will make the people angry along with the very top leaders.  How is that a bad thing?
> 
> Would sending Iran another billion or two billion dollars be a better solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was Iran's money.   Also we can't tell Iran what to do with THEIR money, and who says WE the US are not the real Terrorists???  When was the last time the US was sanctioned to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That was Iran's money.*
> 
> If we came across some al-Qaeda money, would we be obligated to give it back?
Click to expand...


Same as if we came across Israel's money, Oh wait, it all belongs to the US and Germany .  What is wrong with me!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Penelope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the sanctions will make the people angry along with the very top leaders.  How is that a bad thing?
> 
> Would sending Iran another billion or two billion dollars be a better solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was Iran's money.   Also we can't tell Iran what to do with THEIR money, and who says WE the US are not the real Terrorists???  When was the last time the US was sanctioned to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That was Iran's money.*
> 
> If we came across some al-Qaeda money, would we be obligated to give it back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same as if we came across Israel's money, Oh wait, it all belongs to the US and Germany .  What is wrong with me!!
Click to expand...


Have you always been a terrorist supporter?


----------



## Terri4Trump

Penelope said:


> It was their money.........



Sticking up for the fascist terrorists eh?

They lost whatever we decide to take from them after all the terrorist acts they committed against us, moron



Penelope said:


> Same as if we came across Israel's money, Oh wait, it all belongs to the US and Germany .  What is wrong with me!!



Whats wrong with you is you're an idiot


----------



## blackhawk

Ok so when Trump decided against going through with a military strike against Iran he was weak and going soft on Iran does this now move him back to wanting war with Iran?


----------



## justoffal

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the sanctions will make the people angry along with the very top leaders.  How is that a bad thing?
> 
> Would sending Iran another billion or two billion dollars be a better solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was Iran's money.   Also we can't tell Iran what to do with THEIR money, and who says WE the US are not the real Terrorists???  When was the last time the US was sanctioned to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That was Iran's money.*
> 
> If we came across some al-Qaeda money, would we be obligated to give it back?
Click to expand...


In truth the Iran that owned that money was usurped. The rebel government there now had no real claim to it.

Jo


----------



## Terri4Trump

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *That was Iran's money.*
> If we came across some al-Qaeda money, would we be obligated to give it back?



Don't blow the dummy's brain up with logic.


----------



## Terri4Trump

blackhawk said:


> Ok so when Trump decided against going through with a military strike against Iran he was weak and going soft on Iran does this now move him back to wanting war with Iran?



Trump is Trump. *I love Trump.* He made a call. I happen to disagree with this one, but maybe he has something planned so I have to wait and see.

I think an insanely massive, single, *air-power only* strike that blew their military infrastructure into the stone age would have been appropriate considering their 40 years of direct and proxy terrorism. Those pieces of shit only understand violence, and if I were president I would have shown them the real meaning of the word *violence*.

Again, no troops, just air power, but enough to make them think the apocalypse had arrived.


----------



## Tehon

justoffal said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pain of Iranian Sharia Clerics....yes Giddy is a good word for it.
> 
> Jo
> 
> 
> 
> What pain do you think it inflicts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The Treasury Department, in a news release, said “any foreign financial institution that knowingly facilitates a significant financial transaction for entities designated under this Executive Order could be cut off from the U.S. financial system.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they intend to inflict pain on foreign financial institutions? Okay then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So they intend to inflict pain on foreign financial institutions?*
> 
> Every foreign financial institution that knowingly facilitates a significant financial transaction for entities designated under this Executive Order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What these dimpleduffs don't realize is that the Iranian hierachy uses the whole nation as a giant money pad for a few chosen families.  They have numerous international corporations that rake in Billions off the backs of the population.  Sanctioning those companies will immediately impact the cash  to those oligarchs and their tribes of parasites. It's a much better move than a military strike.
> 
> Jo
Click to expand...

Link?
Or do you just intuitively understand the dynamics from living in the USA?


----------



## justoffal

The money belonged to the shah...
Granted he was an asshole but so are the
Sharia usurpers.

Do you really think the Mullahs shared that money with their starving populous?

Oh...pahleese. If anything it should have been airdropped over The most populous cities as single bills in Iranian currency.

Jo


----------



## gipper

After the many murderous and unjust acts committed by our government around the world, I had hoped the vast majority of Americans would be screaming FUCK NO to any new foreign interventions. 

Our government is full of liars and criminals. We should never believe them after so many decades of lies. We are being systematically lied to. 

Read THIS Before Cheering the Next War | Washington's Blog


----------



## Terri4Trump

gipper said:


> After the many murderous and unjust acts committed by our government around the world........



STOP!  America bashers can go fuck off.

Whatever mistakes we may have made have been far outweighed by the good we have done, like feeding the world and saving the world from the Third Reich.

We just celebrated D-Day and the men and women who saved a planet. That is America. YOU can go fuck yourself.


----------



## gipper

Terri4Trump said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the many murderous and unjust acts committed by our government around the world........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP!  America bashers can go fuck off.
> 
> Whatever mistakes we may have made have been far outweighed by the good we have done, like feeding the world and saving the world from the Third Reich.
> 
> We just celebrated D-Day and the men and women who saved a planet. That is America. YOU can go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...

You are not thinking. Stop being a dupe for the criminal State. 

Remember these statements...opposing our government’s constant military interventions is the most patriotic thing an American can do. 

Constant war aboard means a police state at home. 

War is always about the health of the State.


----------



## justoffal

gipper said:


> After the many murderous and unjust acts committed by our government around the world, I had hoped the vast majority of Americans would be screaming FUCK NO to any new foreign interventions.
> 
> Our government is full of liars and criminals. We should never believe them after so many decades of lies. We are being systematically lied to.
> 
> Read THIS Before Cheering the Next War | Washington's Blog



And you think that the government of Iran is a collection of sainted individuals do you?

Jo


----------



## gipper

justoffal said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the many murderous and unjust acts committed by our government around the world, I had hoped the vast majority of Americans would be screaming FUCK NO to any new foreign interventions.
> 
> Our government is full of liars and criminals. We should never believe them after so many decades of lies. We are being systematically lied to.
> 
> Read THIS Before Cheering the Next War | Washington's Blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that the government of Iran is a collection of sainted individuals do you?
> 
> Jo
Click to expand...

Don’t be stupid. Of course they are crooks too.  

Try not to think in black and white. It makes you small minded


----------



## Godboy

gipper said:


> After the many murderous and unjust acts committed by our government around the world, I had hoped the vast majority of Americans would be screaming FUCK NO to any new foreign interventions.
> 
> Our government is full of liars and criminals. We should never believe them after so many decades of lies. We are being systematically lied to.
> 
> Read THIS Before Cheering the Next War | Washington's Blog


You think im going to click on your link after reading ^ THAT horseshit post?


----------



## BWK

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Obama's Iran deal that was working, until trump axed it, how are sanctions great news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're being facetious...aren't you?
Click to expand...

Nope! I'm being serious. With a great deal by Obama with Iran, and be specific, explain in detail why Trump axed a great deal that was working?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Obama's Iran deal that was working, until trump axed it, how are sanctions great news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're being facetious...aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope! I'm being serious. With a great deal by Obama with Iran, and be specific, explain in detail why Trump axed a great deal that was working?
Click to expand...


* With a great deal by Obama with Iran*

LOL!


----------



## BWK

Terri4Trump said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sanctions only hurt the people of Iran. The leadership won’t be effected.
> 
> Sanctions are an act of war. They shouldn’t be used by politicians to do harm.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since the Iran deal was working that Trump did away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! It was not working you ignorant fuck, It was letting Iran develop nukes. You need to shut your stupid piehole and quit making an ass out of yourself.
Click to expand...

Really? Your link where our intelligence was telling us that? I seem to recall our intelligence telling us the Iran Deal was working;  Iran nuclear deal is working despite Trump's withdrawal, U.S. national intelligence director says

2020 Dems rebuke Trump on Iran, say they'd put US back in nuclear deal

ttps://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2019/06/23/hasc_chair_adam_smith_trump_is_backing_iran_into_a_corner_without_any_clear_strategy_or_objective.html

Telling us "it was not working" is information coming from a total ignoramus. Can you provide links rebutting mine from our own intelligence sources? No, you cannot, meaning, you're a loser.


----------



## caddo kid

Markle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the sanctions will make the people angry along with the very top leaders.  How is that a bad thing?
> 
> Would sending Iran another billion or two billion dollars be a better solution?
Click to expand...



Hopefully one day in the (near) future you will reside in a nation with a regime that the global ass holes deems you are under the leadership of an unacceptable government; of course a government that you cannot change.

Hopefully you will experience a depression like economy replete with the population starving, only because you reside in a nation that the bully of the planet dislikes.

I'm glad to see you agree with your potential future.


----------



## BWK

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Obama's Iran deal that was working, until trump axed it, how are sanctions great news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're being facetious...aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope! I'm being serious. With a great deal by Obama with Iran, and be specific, explain in detail why Trump axed a great deal that was working?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * With a great deal by Obama with Iran*
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...

That's not a counter argument. That's a concession to failure on your part to present countering arguments on your end. You lose.


----------



## jknowgood

Penelope said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe their leader shouldn't shoot down our drone. What should Trump do, kill some of his innocent bystanders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Iran's airspace.  They have every right to protect themselves.
Click to expand...

So you side with Iran?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Obama's Iran deal that was working, until trump axed it, how are sanctions great news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're being facetious...aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope! I'm being serious. With a great deal by Obama with Iran, and be specific, explain in detail why Trump axed a great deal that was working?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * With a great deal by Obama with Iran*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a counter argument. That's a concession to failure on your part to present countering arguments on your end. You lose.
Click to expand...


How do you know Iran was complying? 
Was it the intrusive inspections by US personnel?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Penelope said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
Click to expand...

/—-/ Libtards told GWBush not to invade Iraq but use sanctions instead. My how times have changed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

jknowgood said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe their leader shouldn't shoot down our drone. What should Trump do, kill some of his innocent bystanders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Iran's airspace.  They have every right to protect themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you side with Iran?
Click to expand...


She does.
And she thinks the Strait of Hormuz is Iranian airspace.


----------



## caddo kid

Terri4Trump said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the many murderous and unjust acts committed by our government around the world........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP!  America bashers can go fuck off.
> 
> Whatever mistakes we may have made have been far outweighed by the good we have done, like feeding the world and saving the world from the Third Reich.
> 
> We just celebrated D-Day and the men and women who saved a planet. That is America. YOU can go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...



You say, "Whatever mistakes we may have made have been far outweighed by" .............. blah, blah, blah ..........?????

The road to Hell is paved with good intentions.

How many coups have the  CIA been involved within the past 70 years?

How many assassinations?

Ever hear of 'Operation Northwoods?' Yep, a DOD & JCS concoction that proposed acts of terrorism by the US Government, upon US citizens.

So, you want your cake & to eat it too?

Two wrongs don't make a right.

So, you are from the two wrongs DO  make a right school of brain dead shit?

By you excusing the terrible actions of the US you are only lowering our nation to the lowest common denominator of third world shit hole countries.

Congrats, jack ass. Make AmeriKKKa Sewage Again!!!


----------



## BWK

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Obama's Iran deal that was working, until trump axed it, how are sanctions great news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're being facetious...aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope! I'm being serious. With a great deal by Obama with Iran, and be specific, explain in detail why Trump axed a great deal that was working?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * With a great deal by Obama with Iran*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a counter argument. That's a concession to failure on your part to present countering arguments on your end. You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know Iran was complying?
> Was it the intrusive inspections by US personnel?
Click to expand...

Our NSA said they were. You'd have to be vegetable retarded to believe Trump, over our own intelligence.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Markle said:


> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran



And an invite to the negotiating table 
that not better than war ? Not to the establishment and lefttarded Nazis


----------



## gipper

Godboy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the many murderous and unjust acts committed by our government around the world, I had hoped the vast majority of Americans would be screaming FUCK NO to any new foreign interventions.
> 
> Our government is full of liars and criminals. We should never believe them after so many decades of lies. We are being systematically lied to.
> 
> Read THIS Before Cheering the Next War | Washington's Blog
> 
> 
> 
> You think im going to click on your link after reading ^ THAT horseshit post?
Click to expand...

Yeah...nothing but the state, nothing outside the state, nothing against the state.


----------



## BWK

caddo kid said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the many murderous and unjust acts committed by our government around the world........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP!  America bashers can go fuck off.
> 
> Whatever mistakes we may have made have been far outweighed by the good we have done, like feeding the world and saving the world from the Third Reich.
> 
> We just celebrated D-Day and the men and women who saved a planet. That is America. YOU can go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You say, "Whatever mistakes we may have made have been far outweighed by" .............. blah, blah, blah ..........?????
> 
> The road to Hell is paved with good intentions.
> 
> How many coups have the  CIA been involved within the past 70 years?
> 
> How many assassinations?
> 
> Ever hear of 'Operation Northwoods?' Yep, a DOD & JCS concoction that proposed acts of terrorism by the US Government, upon US citizens.
> 
> So, you want your cake & to eat it too?
> 
> Two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> So, you are from the two wrongs DO  make a right school of brain dead shit?
> 
> By you excusing the terrible actions of the US you are only lowering our nation to the lowest common denominator of third world shit hole countries.
> 
> Congrats, jack ass.
Click to expand...

All they have is blah, blah, blah. There is no  intelligent counter arguments for the Right. None exist. They surrendered their minds,  honesty, and self respect, and replaced it  for a cult.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Markle said:


> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran



Great plan. Iran will implode from within.


----------



## gipper

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're being facetious...aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! I'm being serious. With a great deal by Obama with Iran, and be specific, explain in detail why Trump axed a great deal that was working?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * With a great deal by Obama with Iran*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a counter argument. That's a concession to failure on your part to present countering arguments on your end. You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know Iran was complying?
> Was it the intrusive inspections by US personnel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our NSA said they were. You'd have to be vegetable retarded to believe Trump, over our own intelligence.
Click to expand...

LMFAO.

Have they found Saddam’s WMD yet?

Never believe anything or anyone in government.


----------



## BWK

gipper said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! I'm being serious. With a great deal by Obama with Iran, and be specific, explain in detail why Trump axed a great deal that was working?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * With a great deal by Obama with Iran*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a counter argument. That's a concession to failure on your part to present countering arguments on your end. You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know Iran was complying?
> Was it the intrusive inspections by US personnel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our NSA said they were. You'd have to be vegetable retarded to believe Trump, over our own intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMFAO.
> 
> Have they found Saddam’s WMD yet?
> 
> Never believe anything or anyone in government.
Click to expand...

It depends on who's in it. The CIA tried to tell Cheney there was no connection between Zarqawi and Saddam and they were right. Problem was, Cheney wanted there to be a connection. The Secret History of ISIS


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're being facetious...aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! I'm being serious. With a great deal by Obama with Iran, and be specific, explain in detail why Trump axed a great deal that was working?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * With a great deal by Obama with Iran*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a counter argument. That's a concession to failure on your part to present countering arguments on your end. You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know Iran was complying?
> Was it the intrusive inspections by US personnel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our NSA said they were. You'd have to be vegetable retarded to believe Trump, over our own intelligence.
Click to expand...


*Our NSA said they were. *

When did they say that? Link?


----------



## BWK

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! I'm being serious. With a great deal by Obama with Iran, and be specific, explain in detail why Trump axed a great deal that was working?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * With a great deal by Obama with Iran*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a counter argument. That's a concession to failure on your part to present countering arguments on your end. You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know Iran was complying?
> Was it the intrusive inspections by US personnel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our NSA said they were. You'd have to be vegetable retarded to believe Trump, over our own intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Our NSA said they were. *
> 
> When did they say that? Link?
Click to expand...

You know, if you can get away from all that  lazy daydreaming, I already posted multiple links proving that. Try and look. Lol!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * With a great deal by Obama with Iran*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a counter argument. That's a concession to failure on your part to present countering arguments on your end. You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know Iran was complying?
> Was it the intrusive inspections by US personnel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our NSA said they were. You'd have to be vegetable retarded to believe Trump, over our own intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Our NSA said they were. *
> 
> When did they say that? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, if you can get away from all that  lazy daydreaming, I already posted multiple links proving that. Try and look. Lol!
Click to expand...


Liar.


----------



## BWK

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a counter argument. That's a concession to failure on your part to present countering arguments on your end. You lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know Iran was complying?
> Was it the intrusive inspections by US personnel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our NSA said they were. You'd have to be vegetable retarded to believe Trump, over our own intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Our NSA said they were. *
> 
> When did they say that? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, if you can get away from all that  lazy daydreaming, I already posted multiple links proving that. Try and look. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...

Lol! Yea, you're too lazy. Attention all lazy Trump Toads, go to post #86.


----------



## Polishprince

BWK said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sanctions only hurt the people of Iran. The leadership won’t be effected.
> 
> Sanctions are an act of war. They shouldn’t be used by politicians to do harm.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since the Iran deal was working that Trump did away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! It was not working you ignorant fuck, It was letting Iran develop nukes. You need to shut your stupid piehole and quit making an ass out of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Your link where our intelligence was telling us that? I seem to recall our intelligence telling us the Iran Deal was working;  Iran nuclear deal is working despite Trump's withdrawal, U.S. national intelligence director says
> 
> 2020 Dems rebuke Trump on Iran, say they'd put US back in nuclear deal
> 
> ttps://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2019/06/23/hasc_chair_adam_smith_trump_is_backing_iran_into_a_corner_without_any_clear_strategy_or_objective.html
> 
> Telling us "it was not working" is information coming from a total ignoramus. Can you provide links rebutting mine from our own intelligence sources? No, you cannot, meaning, you're a loser.
Click to expand...



If the "Deal " is working even though America has pulled out- where is the advantage of getting back in?

All that America is asking is that Iran forever forsake nuclear weapons and quit supporting Hezbo and Hamas terror organizations.  I don't think that they are willing to do that, otherwise they would have already done it.

Meanwhile, we are putting new sanctions on the Senior Member of the Axis of Evil.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BWK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know Iran was complying?
> Was it the intrusive inspections by US personnel?
> 
> 
> 
> Our NSA said they were. You'd have to be vegetable retarded to believe Trump, over our own intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Our NSA said they were. *
> 
> When did they say that? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, if you can get away from all that  lazy daydreaming, I already posted multiple links proving that. Try and look. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Yea, you're too lazy. Attention all lazy Trump Toads, go to post #86.
Click to expand...


Those 3 links that don't mention the NSA are your proof that the NSA said something? DURR.

How many NSA inspections of the Iranian nuclear sites?


----------



## Markle

Penelope said:


> It was their money. I ask you when was the last time US was sanctioned to death??? I know we support terrorists, we go into Iraq, what did they do to us??
> 
> Is it ok what Saudi Arabia is doing to Yemen??
> 
> Is it ok what Israel is doing to the West Bank and Gaza??
> 
> We supply terrorists states with money and weapons.
> 
> Now the two Israel and SA want the US men and women to kill Iranians.



"It was their money".  Is that the best you have?  They are a terrorist nation, PAYING terrorists and terrorist families.  Once again, how was flying in planeloads of cash delay that behavior or halting their development of nuclear weapons and ICBMs"

Under whose administration did the civil war in Saudi Arabia and Yemen begin?

Don't you mean is it okay what the Palestinians are doing to Israel from locations in the West Bank and Gaza?

Specifically what terrorist states do we supply with money and weapons?


----------



## Faun

Markle said:


> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran


And what sanctions will he apply when they build nukes?


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a counter argument. That's a concession to failure on your part to present countering arguments on your end. You lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know Iran was complying?
> Was it the intrusive inspections by US personnel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our NSA said they were. You'd have to be vegetable retarded to believe Trump, over our own intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Our NSA said they were. *
> 
> When did they say that? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, if you can get away from all that  lazy daydreaming, I already posted multiple links proving that. Try and look. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...

Looks like you're the liar.

Iran nuclear deal is working despite Trump's withdrawal, U.S. national intelligence director says


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Penelope said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe their leader shouldn't shoot down our drone. What should Trump do, kill some of his innocent bystanders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Iran's airspace.  They have every right to protect themselves.
Click to expand...


No, it was not in their airspace, dumbass!


----------



## Flopper

Markle said:


> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran


If this doesn't give Trump what he wants, an Iranian attack on US forces, nothing will. That would mean Trump would have to launch an unprovoked attack against Iran.  Of course that would be welcome news by Trump supporters until the US casualty figures start mounting and the long occupation begins.


----------



## Markle

BWK said:


> Nope! I'm being serious. With a great deal by Obama with Iran, and be specific, explain in detail why Trump axed a great deal that was working?



How was the 


BWK said:


> Nope! I'm being serious. With a great deal by Obama with Iran, and be specific, explain in detail why Trump axed a great deal that was working?



How is the corrupt deal secured by failed former President Barack Hussein Obama a "great" deal if it allowed Iran to have a nuclear weapon in 15 years, 15 years from the start of the deal?  How is that a "great" deal?

*Obama administration sold a bad Iran nuclear deal to the American public*
Reuel Marc Gerecht Published 6:04 p.m. ET May 8, 2018

The deal does not “cut off every pathway that Iran could take to develop a nuclear weapon.” Once the regime perfects advanced centrifuges, which is allowed under the accord, the Islamic Republic’s nuclear-weapons ambitions cannot be checked. By 2025, Tehran can start assembling these models.

Obama administration sold a bad Iran nuclear deal to the American public

###

*Iran’s Missile Tests and the Nuclear Deal*
By Rick Gladstone
March 10, 2016

Iran has infuriated American critics over the past few weeks with missile tests that skeptics say violate a United Nations Security Council resolution and call into question Iran’s commitment to the landmark nuclear agreement that took effect in January.

The critics, including members of Congress from both parties and the Republican presidential candidates, say the Obama administration was naïve in asserting that the nuclear deal would lead to a more amicable atmosphere with Iran after more than three decades of enmity.

Iran’s Missile Tests and the Nuclear Deal


----------



## Markle

caddo kid said:


> Hopefully one day in the (near) future you will reside in a nation with a regime that the global ass holes deems you are under the leadership of an unacceptable government; of course a government that you cannot change.
> 
> Hopefully you will experience a depression like economy replete with the population starving, only because you reside in a nation that the bully of the planet dislikes.
> 
> I'm glad to see you agree with your potential future.


----------



## Markle

gipper said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> Have they found Saddam’s WMD yet?
> 
> Never believe anything or anyone in government.



Yes, as you know, they did find WMDs.  We also secretly removed 550 tonnes of yellow cake and put in storage in Canada.


----------



## Markle

Faun said:


> And what sanctions will he apply when they build nukes?



President Donald Trump's goal is to halt, entirely, Irans ability to build a nuclear weapon which can be delivered on an ICBM.

Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama's goal was to kick the can down the road a couple of years, just so he could get out of office.  How was that a good, no a GREAT deal?


----------



## 22lcidw

Flopper said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> If this doesn't give Trump what he wants, an Iranian attack on US forces, nothing will. That would mean Trump would have to launch an unprovoked attack against Iran.  Of course that would be welcome news by Trump supporters until the US casualty figures start mounting and the long occupation begins.
Click to expand...

Well if someone nukes a couple of our blue cities, its a win win. On a serious note. There are gay posters here. Is Iran anti gay?


----------



## ESay

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe their leader shouldn't shoot down our drone. What should Trump do, kill some of his innocent bystanders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Iran's airspace.  They have every right to protect themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was not in their airspace, dumbass!
Click to expand...

How do you know? You were operating the drone?


----------



## Faun

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! I'm being serious. With a great deal by Obama with Iran, and be specific, explain in detail why Trump axed a great deal that was working?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How was the
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! I'm being serious. With a great deal by Obama with Iran, and be specific, explain in detail why Trump axed a great deal that was working?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is the corrupt deal secured by failed former President Barack Hussein Obama a "great" deal if it allowed Iran to have a nuclear weapon in 15 years, 15 years from the start of the deal?  How is that a "great" deal?
> 
> *Obama administration sold a bad Iran nuclear deal to the American public*
> Reuel Marc Gerecht Published 6:04 p.m. ET May 8, 2018
> 
> The deal does not “cut off every pathway that Iran could take to develop a nuclear weapon.” Once the regime perfects advanced centrifuges, which is allowed under the accord, the Islamic Republic’s nuclear-weapons ambitions cannot be checked. By 2025, Tehran can start assembling these models.
> 
> Obama administration sold a bad Iran nuclear deal to the American public
> 
> ###
> 
> *Iran’s Missile Tests and the Nuclear Deal*
> By Rick Gladstone
> March 10, 2016
> 
> Iran has infuriated American critics over the past few weeks with missile tests that skeptics say violate a United Nations Security Council resolution and call into question Iran’s commitment to the landmark nuclear agreement that took effect in January.
> 
> The critics, including members of Congress from both parties and the Republican presidential candidates, say the Obama administration was naïve in asserting that the nuclear deal would lead to a more amicable atmosphere with Iran after more than three decades of enmity.
> 
> Iran’s Missile Tests and the Nuclear Deal
Click to expand...

*"How is the corrupt deal secured by failed former President Barack Hussein Obama a "great" deal if it allowed Iran to have a nuclear weapon in 15 years, 15 years from the start of the deal? How is that a "great" deal?"*

Well it's certainly better than trump's deal which allows them to start building nukes now.


----------



## Faun

Markle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what sanctions will he apply when they build nukes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump's goal is to halt, entirely, Irans ability to build a nuclear weapon which can be delivered on an ICBM.
> 
> Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama's goal was to kick the can down the road a couple of years, just so he could get out of office.  How was that a good, no a GREAT deal?
Click to expand...

So how's he gonna do that?


----------



## Faun

Markle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO.
> 
> Have they found Saddam’s WMD yet?
> 
> Never believe anything or anyone in government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as you know, they did find WMDs.  We also secretly removed 550 tonnes of yellow cake and put in storage in Canada.
Click to expand...

That was old material that was already known about,  found years earlier and under U.N. seal. It was not the new weapons and "stockpiles"Bush sold to the American people.


----------



## Markle

Faun said:


> That was old material that was already known about, found years earlier and under U.N. seal. It was not the new weapons and "stockpiles"Bush sold to the American people.



First, you claim they did not exist, now you say, oh well, they were old, not new and we knew about them all along.  Was the yellow cake "old" yellow cake too?  Saddam Hussein had two years to hide or transport all his chemical and biological weapons.

After that time, Syria used chemical weapons on their own citizens.  Sheer coincidence, I'm sure!


----------



## gipper

caddo kid said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the many murderous and unjust acts committed by our government around the world........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP!  America bashers can go fuck off.
> 
> Whatever mistakes we may have made have been far outweighed by the good we have done, like feeding the world and saving the world from the Third Reich.
> 
> We just celebrated D-Day and the men and women who saved a planet. That is America. YOU can go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You say, "Whatever mistakes we may have made have been far outweighed by" .............. blah, blah, blah ..........?????
> 
> The road to Hell is paved with good intentions.
> 
> How many coups have the  CIA been involved within the past 70 years?
> 
> How many assassinations?
> 
> Ever hear of 'Operation Northwoods?' Yep, a DOD & JCS concoction that proposed acts of terrorism by the US Government, upon US citizens.
> 
> So, you want your cake & to eat it too?
> 
> Two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> So, you are from the two wrongs DO  make a right school of brain dead shit?
> 
> By you excusing the terrible actions of the US you are only lowering our nation to the lowest common denominator of third world shit hole countries.
> 
> Congrats, jack ass. Make AmeriKKKa Sewage Again!!!
Click to expand...

The CIA learned well from this guy...


Adolph Hitler said:

“*Terrorism is the best political weapon* for nothing drives people harder than a fear of sudden death”.


----------



## Markle

Faun said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what sanctions will he apply when they build nukes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump's goal is to halt, entirely, Irans ability to build a nuclear weapon which can be delivered on an ICBM.
> 
> Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama's goal was to kick the can down the road a couple of years, just so he could get out of office.  How was that a good, no a GREAT deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how's he gonna do that?
Click to expand...


Watch and learn!


----------



## Penelope

Nothing at all to do with terrorism.  If it were SA would be the first terrorists nation to go. 

Tramp is sanctioning Irans oil due to improving the US and SA oil and ng exports.


----------



## gipper

Markle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO.
> 
> Have they found Saddam’s WMD yet?
> 
> Never believe anything or anyone in government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as you know, they did find WMDs.  We also secretly removed 550 tonnes of yellow cake and put in storage in Canada.
Click to expand...

The problem with that is the WMD found was all old shit. Saddam had no active WMD program going prior W’s invasion. W clearly lied the American people into another unjust war. We shouldn’t be arguing about this. W is a war criminal who should be in solitary confinement at Supermax, serving a like sentence without parole. 

Twelve Years Later, US Media Still Can’t Get Iraqi WMD Story Right


----------



## RealDave

Terri4Trump said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sanctions only hurt the people of Iran. The leadership won’t be effected.
> 
> Sanctions are an act of war. They shouldn’t be used by politicians to do harm.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since the Iran deal was working that Trump did away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! It was not working you ignorant fuck, It was letting Iran develop nukes. You need to shut your stupid piehole and quit making an ass out of yourself.
Click to expand...

  Look moron, it was working.  Iran was sticking to the agreement.


----------



## RealDave

Markle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was old material that was already known about, found years earlier and under U.N. seal. It was not the new weapons and "stockpiles"Bush sold to the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, you claim they did not exist, now you say, oh well, they were old, not new and we knew about them all along.  Was the yellow cake "old" yellow cake too?  Saddam Hussein had two years to hide or transport all his chemical and biological weapons.
> 
> After that time, Syria used chemical weapons on their own citizens.  Sheer coincidence, I'm sure!
Click to expand...


The Yellow Cake in Iraq was under UN control.

So you assfucks are back claiming Sadam hid his weapons with his enemies in Syria?


----------



## Faun

Markle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was old material that was already known about, found years earlier and under U.N. seal. It was not the new weapons and "stockpiles"Bush sold to the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, you claim they did not exist, now you say, oh well, they were old, not new and we knew about them all along.  Was the yellow cake "old" yellow cake too?  Saddam Hussein had two years to hide or transport all his chemical and biological weapons.
> 
> After that time, Syria used chemical weapons on their own citizens.  Sheer coincidence, I'm sure!
Click to expand...

LOLOL

I never said there were absolutely no WMD in Iraq, you're fucking deranged.  

Your insanity aside, even Bush finally confessed the WND over which he invaded were not there...

_"the main reason we went into Iraq at the time was *we thought he had weapons of mass destruction. It turns out he didn’t,* but he had the capacity to make weapons of mass destruction." ~ George Bush_​
As far as Syria, had Hussein moved his WMD there, shame on Bush for not noticing;  but that didn't happen anyway since the chemicals used in Syria were nowhere near as old as the ones manufactured in Iraq during the first Gulf War.


----------



## Faun

Markle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what sanctions will he apply when they build nukes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump's goal is to halt, entirely, Irans ability to build a nuclear weapon which can be delivered on an ICBM.
> 
> Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama's goal was to kick the can down the road a couple of years, just so he could get out of office.  How was that a good, no a GREAT deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how's he gonna do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch and learn!
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

In other words, he has no plan to stop them.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Flopper said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> If this doesn't give Trump what he wants, an Iranian attack on US forces, nothing will. That would mean Trump would have to launch an unprovoked attack against Iran.  Of course that would be welcome news by Trump supporters until the US casualty figures start mounting and the long occupation begins.
Click to expand...


You obviously have no concept what the word "unprovoked" means!  If Iran attacks US forces how would that be unprovoked, dumbass?


----------



## gipper

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> If this doesn't give Trump what he wants, an Iranian attack on US forces, nothing will. That would mean Trump would have to launch an unprovoked attack against Iran.  Of course that would be welcome news by Trump supporters until the US casualty figures start mounting and the long occupation begins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously have no concept what the word "unprovoked" means!  If Iran attacks US forces how would that be unprovoked, dumbass?
Click to expand...

Terrible!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ESay said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe their leader shouldn't shoot down our drone. What should Trump do, kill some of his innocent bystanders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Iran's airspace.  They have every right to protect themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was not in their airspace, dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know? You were operating the drone?
Click to expand...


How do you know I wasn't?  

The fact that that drone can surveille an area far larger than you can imagine, why would they need to violate Iranian airspace to make sure Iran was not targeting tankers in the Gulf of Oman, Straits of Hormuz or Persian Gulf?


----------



## gipper

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe their leader shouldn't shoot down our drone. What should Trump do, kill some of his innocent bystanders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Iran's airspace.  They have every right to protect themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was not in their airspace, dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know? You were operating the drone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know I wasn't?
> 
> The fact that that drone can surveille an area far larger than you can imagine, why would they need to violate Iranian airspace to make sure Iran was not targeting tankers in the Gulf of Oman, Straits of Hormuz or Persian Gulf?
Click to expand...

It was very likely a false flag attempt. So far Trump didn’t take the bait, but the powers that be will try again. They know Americans hate war so they have to lie and deceive us into war...you know? Like newborn babies thrown from incubators or WMDs or.........................


----------



## jasonnfree

Best way for  America to get out of the war  business is to demand that turds like trump have to be on the front lines with the troops like in days of yore, and presto, no more war .


----------



## Marion Morrison

Iran was already sanctioned to the max. 

Maybe if the squeeze gets put on the rich elite something decent might happen..or not.


----------



## gipper

jasonnfree said:


> Best way for  America to get out of the war  business is to demand that turds like trump have to be on the front lines with the troops like in days of yore, and presto, no more war .


Put turds like Big Ears at the front too. Right?


----------



## gipper

Marion Morrison said:


> Iran was already sanctioned to the max.
> 
> Maybe if the squeeze gets put on the rich elite something decent might happen..or not.


Sanctions don’t lead to internal regime change. The people know the USA is bullying them and this tends to increase support for the ruling government. The exact opposite of what our stupid government hopes will occur.  

Sanctions have historically lead to war, which is probably what our stupid government hopes occurs.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’ve already been incessantly murdering people across the globe for decades. How much more pissed could they get?
> Democrats should not be allowed to vote.
Click to expand...


After Trump it should be against the law to be a Republican


----------



## Penelope

gipper said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran was already sanctioned to the max.
> 
> Maybe if the squeeze gets put on the rich elite something decent might happen..or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Sanctions don’t lead to internal regime change. The people know the USA is bullying them and this tends to increase support for the ruling government. The exact opposite of what our stupid government hopes will occur.
> 
> Sanctions have historically lead to war, which is probably what our stupid government hopes occurs.
Click to expand...


The sanctions he has put on Iran is their bread and butter, its an act of war.


----------



## MAGAman

Penelope said:


> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.


You'd prefer he sent over a couple of plane loads of cash?


----------



## Penelope

MAGAman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd prefer he sent over a couple of plane loads of cash?
Click to expand...

Well we don't have any more of their money.

US oil is trickling back into China after export boom goes bust

Chinese buyers have cut off purchases of U.S. crude oil as the trade dispute between Beijing and Washington continues.
A Chinese refiner received U.S. crude from South Korean storage this week, and a ship carrying American oil is currently bound for China.
The ship could change destinations, and the issues at the heart of the trade dispute have yet to be resolved.
(snip)

China emerged as a major buyer of U.S. crude after President Barack Obama and Congress lifted the 40-year ban on exporting crude oil in 2015. During some months last year, China surpassed Canada as the top importer of American oil.

*(all the while not starting a trade war or sanctions on other countries, who is the King of diplomacy now?? Who is the King of "the Art of the Deal" now?  answer OBAMA)*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Penelope said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd prefer he sent over a couple of plane loads of cash?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we don't have any more of their money.
> 
> US oil is trickling back into China after export boom goes bust
> 
> Chinese buyers have cut off purchases of U.S. crude oil as the trade dispute between Beijing and Washington continues.
> A Chinese refiner received U.S. crude from South Korean storage this week, and a ship carrying American oil is currently bound for China.
> The ship could change destinations, and the issues at the heart of the trade dispute have yet to be resolved.
> (snip)
> 
> China emerged as a major buyer of U.S. crude after President Barack Obama and Congress lifted the 40-year ban on exporting crude oil in 2015. During some months last year, China surpassed Canada as the top importer of American oil.
> 
> *(all the while not starting a trade war or sanctions on other countries, who is the King of diplomacy now?? Who is the King of "the Art of the Deal" now?  answer OBAMA)*
Click to expand...


Obama is the king of dogshit.


----------



## Penelope

Marion Morrison said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd prefer he sent over a couple of plane loads of cash?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we don't have any more of their money.
> 
> US oil is trickling back into China after export boom goes bust
> 
> Chinese buyers have cut off purchases of U.S. crude oil as the trade dispute between Beijing and Washington continues.
> A Chinese refiner received U.S. crude from South Korean storage this week, and a ship carrying American oil is currently bound for China.
> The ship could change destinations, and the issues at the heart of the trade dispute have yet to be resolved.
> (snip)
> 
> China emerged as a major buyer of U.S. crude after President Barack Obama and Congress lifted the 40-year ban on exporting crude oil in 2015. During some months last year, China surpassed Canada as the top importer of American oil.
> 
> *(all the while not starting a trade war or sanctions on other countries, who is the King of diplomacy now?? Who is the King of "the Art of the Deal" now?  answer OBAMA)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is the king of dogshit.
Click to expand...


Well  I just proved to you that China was the biggest imported of US OIL  in 2015, and you just ignore the facts, without there even being a trade war.  Admit it.  You got taken big time.  Fooled by lies.

Obama is King of the ART Of The DEAl.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Penelope said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd prefer he sent over a couple of plane loads of cash?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we don't have any more of their money.
> 
> US oil is trickling back into China after export boom goes bust
> 
> Chinese buyers have cut off purchases of U.S. crude oil as the trade dispute between Beijing and Washington continues.
> A Chinese refiner received U.S. crude from South Korean storage this week, and a ship carrying American oil is currently bound for China.
> The ship could change destinations, and the issues at the heart of the trade dispute have yet to be resolved.
> (snip)
> 
> China emerged as a major buyer of U.S. crude after President Barack Obama and Congress lifted the 40-year ban on exporting crude oil in 2015. During some months last year, China surpassed Canada as the top importer of American oil.
> 
> *(all the while not starting a trade war or sanctions on other countries, who is the King of diplomacy now?? Who is the King of "the Art of the Deal" now?  answer OBAMA)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is the king of dogshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well  I just proved to you that China was the biggest imported of US OIL  in 2015, and you just ignore the facts, without there even being a trade war.  Admit it.  You got taken big time.  Fooled by lies.
> 
> Obama is King of the ART Of The DEAl.
Click to expand...


You do realize that means cheaper fuel for US citizens, no?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know Iran was complying?
> Was it the intrusive inspections by US personnel?
> 
> 
> 
> Our NSA said they were. You'd have to be vegetable retarded to believe Trump, over our own intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Our NSA said they were. *
> 
> When did they say that? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, if you can get away from all that  lazy daydreaming, I already posted multiple links proving that. Try and look. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you're the liar.
> 
> Iran nuclear deal is working despite Trump's withdrawal, U.S. national intelligence director says
Click to expand...


That link that doesn't mention the NSA is proof that the NSA said something? DURR.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Penelope said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran was already sanctioned to the max.
> 
> Maybe if the squeeze gets put on the rich elite something decent might happen..or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Sanctions don’t lead to internal regime change. The people know the USA is bullying them and this tends to increase support for the ruling government. The exact opposite of what our stupid government hopes will occur.
> 
> Sanctions have historically lead to war, which is probably what our stupid government hopes occurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions he has put on Iran is their bread and butter, its an act of war.
Click to expand...

*The sanctions he has put on Iran is their bread and butter, its an act of war.* 

Where'd you get that "idea"?


----------



## caddo kid

Polishprince said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sanctions only hurt the people of Iran. The leadership won’t be effected.
> 
> Sanctions are an act of war. They shouldn’t be used by politicians to do harm.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since the Iran deal was working that Trump did away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! It was not working you ignorant fuck, It was letting Iran develop nukes. You need to shut your stupid piehole and quit making an ass out of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Your link where our intelligence was telling us that? I seem to recall our intelligence telling us the Iran Deal was working;  Iran nuclear deal is working despite Trump's withdrawal, U.S. national intelligence director says
> 
> 2020 Dems rebuke Trump on Iran, say they'd put US back in nuclear deal
> 
> ttps://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2019/06/23/hasc_chair_adam_smith_trump_is_backing_iran_into_a_corner_without_any_clear_strategy_or_objective.html
> 
> Telling us "it was not working" is information coming from a total ignoramus. Can you provide links rebutting mine from our own intelligence sources? No, you cannot, meaning, you're a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*
> If the "Deal " is working even though America has pulled out- where is the advantage of getting back in?*_
> 
> All that America is asking is that Iran forever forsake nuclear weapons and quit supporting Hezbo and Hamas terror organizations.  I don't think that they are willing to do that, otherwise they would have already done it.
> 
> Meanwhile, we are putting new sanctions on the Senior Member of the Axis of Evil.
Click to expand...


Are you actually that stupid? You must be THAT stupid.

Trump unilaterally withdrew from the JCPOA, and now you believe Iran has some incentive to abide by the agreement, when they were abiding by the agreement previously, before Trump came along and fucked it all to Hell?

LOFL ................

Iran has absolutely EVERY  reason to pursue nuclear weapons. Iran will never be able to trust the US Government, ever.

What did you have for dinner yesterday evening? A giant bowl of DUMB?


----------



## Polishprince

caddo kid said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sanctions only hurt the people of Iran. The leadership won’t be effected.
> 
> Sanctions are an act of war. They shouldn’t be used by politicians to do harm.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since the Iran deal was working that Trump did away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! It was not working you ignorant fuck, It was letting Iran develop nukes. You need to shut your stupid piehole and quit making an ass out of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Your link where our intelligence was telling us that? I seem to recall our intelligence telling us the Iran Deal was working;  Iran nuclear deal is working despite Trump's withdrawal, U.S. national intelligence director says
> 
> 2020 Dems rebuke Trump on Iran, say they'd put US back in nuclear deal
> 
> ttps://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2019/06/23/hasc_chair_adam_smith_trump_is_backing_iran_into_a_corner_without_any_clear_strategy_or_objective.html
> 
> Telling us "it was not working" is information coming from a total ignoramus. Can you provide links rebutting mine from our own intelligence sources? No, you cannot, meaning, you're a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*
> If the "Deal " is working even though America has pulled out- where is the advantage of getting back in?*_
> 
> All that America is asking is that Iran forever forsake nuclear weapons and quit supporting Hezbo and Hamas terror organizations.  I don't think that they are willing to do that, otherwise they would have already done it.
> 
> Meanwhile, we are putting new sanctions on the Senior Member of the Axis of Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you actually that stupid? You must be THAT stupid.
> 
> Trump unilaterally withdrew from the JCPOA, and now you believe Iran has some incentive to abide by the agreement, when they were abiding by the agreement previously, before Trump came along and fucked it all to Hell?
> 
> LOFL ................
> 
> Iran has absolutely EVERY  reason to pursue nuclear weapons. Iran will never be able to trust the US Government, ever.
> 
> What did you have for dinner yesterday evening? A giant bowl of DUMB?
Click to expand...


Actually, the Deal was never official as it was never Ratified by the US Senate.     

I can agree that the Iranian Mullahs have no reason to trust President Trump, Trump is 100% opposed to Terrorism and always will be. Unless they are willing to quit funding Hamas and Hezbos and quit chucking homos off of tall buildings, we will always seek their defeat.

If I were the Iranian mullahs, I'd get behind the D's next year and make major media buys.   Valerie Jarrett, one of the leading members of the D's, was born in Teheran.


----------



## Flopper

Markle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what sanctions will he apply when they build nukes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump's goal is to halt, entirely, Irans ability to build a nuclear weapon which can be delivered on an ICBM.
> 
> Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama's goal was to kick the can down the road a couple of years, just so he could get out of office.  How was that a good, no a GREAT deal?
Click to expand...


Actually. It was 10 years.  Iran was meeting their obligations in the agreement. The US violated the terms of the agreement by applying sanctions. Now Trump has put us on a path toward another war in the Middle East. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caddo kid

Markle said:


> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran




Excellent  post with numerous links to reference the OP. 

Trump is pretty happy with the new sanctions his EO placed on Iran, and the  Iranians are REALLY pissed.

This is actually great news as this will force both the US & Iran into action, in quick order.

Potentially expected results could be:
(1) Iran makes more aggressive military moves to attack US assets
(2) As a result Trump escalates the situation into a full blown war
(3) the conflict spreads quickly & involves Russia & China
(4) the economy goes to Hell
(5) the world goes to Hell
(6) no need for a 2020 election

This is great news!!!!!!!!! Having a world wide war, a crashed world economy, no 2020 election, and a nuclear winter are MUCH BETTER alternatives than all parties adhering to the  JCPOA.


----------



## gipper

Flopper said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what sanctions will he apply when they build nukes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump's goal is to halt, entirely, Irans ability to build a nuclear weapon which can be delivered on an ICBM.
> 
> Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama's goal was to kick the can down the road a couple of years, just so he could get out of office.  How was that a good, no a GREAT deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually. It was 10 years.  Iran was meeting their obligations in the agreement. The US violated the terms of the agreement by applying sanctions. Now Trump has put us on a path toward another war in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Agreed. All we need now is another made up incident courtesy of the criminals at Langley, and the billionaires of the transnational capitalist class and the MIC, will get their very lucrative war. 

Pompeo should be fired for these comments, but he won’t be. It’s insane. Why any American would believe anything from our criminal government, is beyond me.


----------



## caddo kid

full video of the CIA liar ................



 .............. and for bonus points, an expose' of the  ass hole ............


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Superbadbrutha said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’ve already been incessantly murdering people across the globe for decades. How much more pissed could they get?
> Democrats should not be allowed to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After Trump it should be against the law to be a Republican
Click to expand...

Why?
My assertion that dems shouldn’t be allowed to vote is based on their demonstrative inability to reason.


----------



## ESay

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe their leader shouldn't shoot down our drone. What should Trump do, kill some of his innocent bystanders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Iran's airspace.  They have every right to protect themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was not in their airspace, dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know? You were operating the drone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know I wasn't?
> 
> The fact that that drone can surveille an area far larger than you can imagine, why would they need to violate Iranian airspace to make sure Iran was not targeting tankers in the Gulf of Oman, Straits of Hormuz or Persian Gulf?
Click to expand...

Well, indeed I don't know the capabilities of the drone. But somehow the need emerged to use it on the edge of Iranian border.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’ve already been incessantly murdering people across the globe for decades. How much more pissed could they get?
> Democrats should not be allowed to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After Trump it should be against the law to be a Republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> My assertion that dems shouldn’t be allowed to vote is based on their demonstrative inability to reason.
Click to expand...


My assertion that repubs should be thrown in jail if they try to vote is based on their demonstrative inability to vote for a decent man.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our NSA said they were. You'd have to be vegetable retarded to believe Trump, over our own intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Our NSA said they were. *
> 
> When did they say that? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, if you can get away from all that  lazy daydreaming, I already posted multiple links proving that. Try and look. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you're the liar.
> 
> Iran nuclear deal is working despite Trump's withdrawal, U.S. national intelligence director says
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That link that doesn't mention the NSA is proof that the NSA said something? DURR.
Click to expand...

Stop lying. The link says what BWK claimed it says -- the NSA said Obama's nuclear deal was working.


----------



## Faun

Flopper said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what sanctions will he apply when they build nukes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump's goal is to halt, entirely, Irans ability to build a nuclear weapon which can be delivered on an ICBM.
> 
> Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama's goal was to kick the can down the road a couple of years, just so he could get out of office.  How was that a good, no a GREAT deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually. It was 10 years.  Iran was meeting their obligations in the agreement. The US violated the terms of the agreement by applying sanctions. Now Trump has put us on a path toward another war in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

And due to trump's actions, Iran has stated they intend on proceeding against some of the terms of their agreement with Obama.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Our NSA said they were. *
> 
> When did they say that? Link?
> 
> 
> 
> You know, if you can get away from all that  lazy daydreaming, I already posted multiple links proving that. Try and look. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you're the liar.
> 
> Iran nuclear deal is working despite Trump's withdrawal, U.S. national intelligence director says
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That link that doesn't mention the NSA is proof that the NSA said something? DURR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying. The link says what BWK claimed it says -- the NSA said Obama's nuclear deal was working.
Click to expand...


NSA isn't mentioned even once in that article.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Faun said:


> the NSA said Obama's nuclear deal was working.


You bet it was working. 
For _Iran_. 
Just as Obama hoped.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, if you can get away from all that  lazy daydreaming, I already posted multiple links proving that. Try and look. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you're the liar.
> 
> Iran nuclear deal is working despite Trump's withdrawal, U.S. national intelligence director says
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That link that doesn't mention the NSA is proof that the NSA said something? DURR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying. The link says what BWK claimed it says -- the NSA said Obama's nuclear deal was working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NSA isn't mentioned even once in that article.
Click to expand...

This one does...

HASC Chair Adam Smith: Trump Is Backing Iran Into A Corner Without Any Clear Strategy Or Objective


----------



## Faun

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NSA said Obama's nuclear deal was working.
> 
> 
> 
> You bet it was working.
> For _Iran_.
> Just as Obama hoped.
Click to expand...

And yet, they weren't building nukes. 

Now they will be.

What's trump's plan? Just sit back like Bush did with North Korea and let them build nuclear weapons?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Faun said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NSA said Obama's nuclear deal was working.
> 
> 
> 
> You bet it was working.
> For _Iran_.
> Just as Obama hoped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, they weren't building nukes.
> 
> Now they will be.
> 
> What's trump's plan? Just sit back like Bush did with North Korea and let them build nuclear weapons?
Click to expand...

Sure they were and they still are just as they’ve hoped for since 1979.
And Obama made sure they had plenty of extra money for the program.


----------



## Faun

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NSA said Obama's nuclear deal was working.
> 
> 
> 
> You bet it was working.
> For _Iran_.
> Just as Obama hoped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, they weren't building nukes.
> 
> Now they will be.
> 
> What's trump's plan? Just sit back like Bush did with North Korea and let them build nuclear weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they were and they still are just as they’ve hoped for since 1979.
> And Obama made sure they had plenty of extra money for the program.
Click to expand...

Our intelligence agencies say they were in compliance. Why on Earth would anyone take the word of an imbecile like you, who's just making up shit, over them??


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Faun said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NSA said Obama's nuclear deal was working.
> 
> 
> 
> You bet it was working.
> For _Iran_.
> Just as Obama hoped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, they weren't building nukes.
> 
> Now they will be.
> 
> What's trump's plan? Just sit back like Bush did with North Korea and let them build nuclear weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they were and they still are just as they’ve hoped for since 1979.
> And Obama made sure they had plenty of extra money for the program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our intelligence agencies say they were in compliance. Why on Earth would anyone take the word of an imbecile like you, who's just making up shit, over them??
Click to expand...

Forty years of “death to America”. Yeah, I’d say they’re trustworthy.
You’re insane.


----------



## Faun

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NSA said Obama's nuclear deal was working.
> 
> 
> 
> You bet it was working.
> For _Iran_.
> Just as Obama hoped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, they weren't building nukes.
> 
> Now they will be.
> 
> What's trump's plan? Just sit back like Bush did with North Korea and let them build nuclear weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they were and they still are just as they’ve hoped for since 1979.
> And Obama made sure they had plenty of extra money for the program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our intelligence agencies say they were in compliance. Why on Earth would anyone take the word of an imbecile like you, who's just making up shit, over them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forty years of “death to America”. Yeah, I’d say they’re trustworthy.
> You’re insane.
Click to expand...

LOL

Oh look, you still have no evidence to demonstrate you know more than our intelligence community.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Faun said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bet it was working.
> For _Iran_.
> Just as Obama hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, they weren't building nukes.
> 
> Now they will be.
> 
> What's trump's plan? Just sit back like Bush did with North Korea and let them build nuclear weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they were and they still are just as they’ve hoped for since 1979.
> And Obama made sure they had plenty of extra money for the program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our intelligence agencies say they were in compliance. Why on Earth would anyone take the word of an imbecile like you, who's just making up shit, over them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forty years of “death to America”. Yeah, I’d say they’re trustworthy.
> You’re insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh look, you still have no evidence to demonstrate you know more than our intelligence community.
Click to expand...

And you’re tuned in to the intelligence community.


----------



## Faun

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, they weren't building nukes.
> 
> Now they will be.
> 
> What's trump's plan? Just sit back like Bush did with North Korea and let them build nuclear weapons?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were and they still are just as they’ve hoped for since 1979.
> And Obama made sure they had plenty of extra money for the program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our intelligence agencies say they were in compliance. Why on Earth would anyone take the word of an imbecile like you, who's just making up shit, over them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forty years of “death to America”. Yeah, I’d say they’re trustworthy.
> You’re insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh look, you still have no evidence to demonstrate you know more than our intelligence community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’re tuned in to the intelligence community.
Click to expand...

Why yes, I am....

The 2015 Iran nuclear agreement has effectively curbed the Persian Gulf nation's nuclear ambitions, according to U.S. Director of National Intelligence Dan Coats. "We continue to assess that Iran is not currently undertaking the key nuclear weapons-development activities we judge necessary to produce a nuclear device," Coats told the Senate Intelligence Committee on Tuesday.

"And why tear up the JCPOA?" he [National Security Advisor] wondered. "I think that's the worst part... The nuclear accord. Because if your goal is to stop them from getting nuclear weapons. That agreement was working."

What a pity you have nothing at all but making up shit.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Faun said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were and they still are just as they’ve hoped for since 1979.
> And Obama made sure they had plenty of extra money for the program.
> 
> 
> 
> Our intelligence agencies say they were in compliance. Why on Earth would anyone take the word of an imbecile like you, who's just making up shit, over them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forty years of “death to America”. Yeah, I’d say they’re trustworthy.
> You’re insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh look, you still have no evidence to demonstrate you know more than our intelligence community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’re tuned in to the intelligence community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why yes, I am....
> 
> The 2015 Iran nuclear agreement has effectively curbed the Persian Gulf nation's nuclear ambitions, according to U.S. Director of National Intelligence Dan Coats. "We continue to assess that Iran is not currently undertaking the key nuclear weapons-development activities we judge necessary to produce a nuclear device," Coats told the Senate Intelligence Committee on Tuesday.
> 
> "And why tear up the JCPOA?" he [National Security Advisor] wondered. "I think that's the worst part... The nuclear accord. Because if your goal is to stop them from getting nuclear weapons. That agreement was working."
> 
> What a pity you have nothing at all but making up shit.
Click to expand...

I have a bridge to sell you.
Appeasers like you get us all killed.


----------



## Markle

Faun said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what sanctions will he apply when they build nukes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump's goal is to halt, entirely, Irans ability to build a nuclear weapon which can be delivered on an ICBM.
> 
> Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama's goal was to kick the can down the road a couple of years, just so he could get out of office.  How was that a good, no a GREAT deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how's he gonna do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch and learn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In other words, he has no plan to stop them.
Click to expand...


Have you noticed the sanctions placed on the leaders in Iran?


----------



## Faun

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our intelligence agencies say they were in compliance. Why on Earth would anyone take the word of an imbecile like you, who's just making up shit, over them??
> 
> 
> 
> Forty years of “death to America”. Yeah, I’d say they’re trustworthy.
> You’re insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh look, you still have no evidence to demonstrate you know more than our intelligence community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’re tuned in to the intelligence community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why yes, I am....
> 
> The 2015 Iran nuclear agreement has effectively curbed the Persian Gulf nation's nuclear ambitions, according to U.S. Director of National Intelligence Dan Coats. "We continue to assess that Iran is not currently undertaking the key nuclear weapons-development activities we judge necessary to produce a nuclear device," Coats told the Senate Intelligence Committee on Tuesday.
> 
> "And why tear up the JCPOA?" he [National Security Advisor] wondered. "I think that's the worst part... The nuclear accord. Because if your goal is to stop them from getting nuclear weapons. That agreement was working."
> 
> What a pity you have nothing at all but making up shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a bridge to sell you.
> Appeasers like you get us all killed.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You know you're insane, right? You're spitting nothing but delusions in the face of our intelligence community who says they were in compliance with Obama's deal.


----------



## Faun

Markle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what sanctions will he apply when they build nukes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump's goal is to halt, entirely, Irans ability to build a nuclear weapon which can be delivered on an ICBM.
> 
> Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama's goal was to kick the can down the road a couple of years, just so he could get out of office.  How was that a good, no a GREAT deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how's he gonna do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch and learn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In other words, he has no plan to stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the sanctions placed on the leaders in Iran?
Click to expand...

That's not going to stop them.


----------



## Markle

jasonnfree said:


> Best way for  America to get out of the war  business is to demand that turds like trump have to be on the front lines with the troops like in days of yore, and presto, no more war .



IF we were to do what you suggest, we pull all our troops back home and adopt an international policy of isolation.  President Donald Trump comes to the realization that Jasonnfree is 100% right and we withdraw to within our physical borders.

Specifically, who should fill that vacuum?  Should it be Russia?  China?  Germany?  North Korea?  Maybe Norway since they're so "happy"?  Who?


----------



## Markle

Faun said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump's goal is to halt, entirely, Irans ability to build a nuclear weapon which can be delivered on an ICBM.
> 
> Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama's goal was to kick the can down the road a couple of years, just so he could get out of office.  How was that a good, no a GREAT deal?
> 
> 
> 
> So how's he gonna do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch and learn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In other words, he has no plan to stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the sanctions placed on the leaders in Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not going to stop them.
Click to expand...


Did paying Iran $1.4 BILLION stop them?


----------



## Faun

Markle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how's he gonna do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch and learn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In other words, he has no plan to stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the sanctions placed on the leaders in Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not going to stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did paying Iran $1.4 BILLION stop them?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Markle

Faun said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch and learn!
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In other words, he has no plan to stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the sanctions placed on the leaders in Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not going to stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did paying Iran $1.4 BILLION stop them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Markle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> In other words, he has no plan to stop them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the sanctions placed on the leaders in Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not going to stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did paying Iran $1.4 BILLION stop them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Posting a gif in lieu of argument since you're unable to refute anything is a white flag.

Accepted.


----------



## Flopper

Polishprince said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since the Iran deal was working that Trump did away with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! It was not working you ignorant fuck, It was letting Iran develop nukes. You need to shut your stupid piehole and quit making an ass out of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Your link where our intelligence was telling us that? I seem to recall our intelligence telling us the Iran Deal was working;  Iran nuclear deal is working despite Trump's withdrawal, U.S. national intelligence director says
> 
> 2020 Dems rebuke Trump on Iran, say they'd put US back in nuclear deal
> 
> ttps://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2019/06/23/hasc_chair_adam_smith_trump_is_backing_iran_into_a_corner_without_any_clear_strategy_or_objective.html
> 
> Telling us "it was not working" is information coming from a total ignoramus. Can you provide links rebutting mine from our own intelligence sources? No, you cannot, meaning, you're a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*
> If the "Deal " is working even though America has pulled out- where is the advantage of getting back in?*_
> 
> All that America is asking is that Iran forever forsake nuclear weapons and quit supporting Hezbo and Hamas terror organizations.  I don't think that they are willing to do that, otherwise they would have already done it.
> 
> Meanwhile, we are putting new sanctions on the Senior Member of the Axis of Evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you actually that stupid? You must be THAT stupid.
> 
> Trump unilaterally withdrew from the JCPOA, and now you believe Iran has some incentive to abide by the agreement, when they were abiding by the agreement previously, before Trump came along and fucked it all to Hell?
> 
> LOFL ................
> 
> Iran has absolutely EVERY  reason to pursue nuclear weapons. Iran will never be able to trust the US Government, ever.
> 
> What did you have for dinner yesterday evening? A giant bowl of DUMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the Deal was never official as it was never Ratified by the US Senate.
> 
> I can agree that the Iranian Mullahs have no reason to trust President Trump, Trump is 100% opposed to Terrorism and always will be. Unless they are willing to quit funding Hamas and Hezbos and quit chucking homos off of tall buildings, we will always seek their defeat.
> 
> If I were the Iranian mullahs, I'd get behind the D's next year and make major media buys.   Valerie Jarrett, one of the leading members of the D's, was born in Teheran.
Click to expand...

I think you mean it is not an agreement ratified by congress.  Very few international agreement are ratified by congress. In fact, the president signs hundreds of international agreements every year and they are never approved by congress.  These agreements are executive agreements.

And authorization for an executive agreement does not come from the constitution but rather from one of two sources:

The authorization to negotiate an agreement is approved by congress.  Obama got this authorization before Iran Nuclear Arms Agreement was negotiated but it was never submitted to the Senate for ratification.  NAFTA was signed as a executive agreement and was put into effect.  However, several years later it was ratified by congress.
The president's inherit power to manage foreign relations with other countries.  Many agreements are just routine renewals of previous agreements or not consider important enough so they are signed by the president without involving congress. 

Both US Supreme Court and International Court Justice have ruled that executive agreements hold the same weight as treaties.


----------



## Flopper

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NSA said Obama's nuclear deal was working.
> 
> 
> 
> You bet it was working.
> For _Iran_.
> Just as Obama hoped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, they weren't building nukes.
> 
> Now they will be.
> 
> What's trump's plan? Just sit back like Bush did with North Korea and let them build nuclear weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they were and they still are just as they’ve hoped for since 1979.
> And Obama made sure they had plenty of extra money for the program.
Click to expand...

Prior to Trump exiting the agreement, they were not building nukes.  They were refining uranium for 2 nuclear power plants in Iran and for 50 nuclear project that they have ongoing contracts in 20 countries.  With sanctions applied there is no doubt they will produce more uranium fuel for reactors to be sold in a number of countries including China and Russia.  Will they develop a nuclear program?  The chances they will are much better now with sanctions applied because they will need to produce more nuclear fuel to raise cash.  In effect, Trump has left them no alternative.  If they substantially increase the uranium refinement program to raise cash, Trump will almost surely launch a military attack so they just as well start cranking out nukes which could be a deterrent. 

In 2007, the United States National Intelligence Estimate (NIE) stated that Iran halted an alleged active nuclear weapons program in fall 2003.

In November 2011, the IAEA reported credible evidence that Iran had been conducting experiments aimed at designing a nuclear bomb until 2003 but if that continued is was on small scale.

The consensus view of all 16 American spy agencies) "judged with high confidence" that Iran had halted its nuclear weapons program in 2003, with "moderate confidence" that the program has remains frozen"

In May 2018 the IAEA, after 3000 man days of investigation and inspections  reiterated its 2015 report, saying it had found no credible evidence of nuclear weapons activity in Iran after 2009.
Views on the nuclear program of Iran - Wikipedia


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Flopper said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NSA said Obama's nuclear deal was working.
> 
> 
> 
> You bet it was working.
> For _Iran_.
> Just as Obama hoped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, they weren't building nukes.
> 
> Now they will be.
> 
> What's trump's plan? Just sit back like Bush did with North Korea and let them build nuclear weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they were and they still are just as they’ve hoped for since 1979.
> And Obama made sure they had plenty of extra money for the program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prior to Trump exiting the agreement, they were not building nukes.  They were refining uranium for 2 nuclear power plants in Iran and for 50 nuclear project that they have ongoing contracts in 20 countries.  With sanctions applied there is no doubt they will produce more uranium fuel for reactors to be sold in a number of countries including China and Russia.  Will they develop a nuclear program?  The chances they will are much better now with sanctions applied because they will need to produce more nuclear fuel to raise cash.  In effect, Trump has left them no alternative.  If they substantially increase the uranium refinement program to raise cash, Trump will almost surely launch a military attack so they just as well start cranking out nukes which could be a deterrent.
> 
> In 2007, the United States National Intelligence Estimate (NIE) stated that Iran halted an alleged active nuclear weapons program in fall 2003.
> 
> In November 2011, the IAEA reported credible evidence that Iran had been conducting experiments aimed at designing a nuclear bomb until 2003 but if that continued is was on small scale.
> 
> The consensus view of all 16 American spy agencies) "judged with high confidence" that Iran had halted its nuclear weapons program in 2003, with "moderate confidence" that the program has remains frozen"
> 
> In May 2018 the IAEA, after 3000 man days of investigation and inspections  reiterated its 2015 report, saying it had found no credible evidence of nuclear weapons activity in Iran after 2009.
> Views on the nuclear program of Iran - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

More insanity.
Didn't you and your anti-American/naive ilk learn anything from WWII?
The Iranians are islamonazis. They will stop at nothing — NOTHING — to acquire the means by which they can destroy Israel and the west —even if it means destroying _themselves_. 
“Allah’s will”. 
Which is what makes them more dangerous than the Nazis.
Geez!


----------



## Faun

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NSA said Obama's nuclear deal was working.
> 
> 
> 
> You bet it was working.
> For _Iran_.
> Just as Obama hoped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, they weren't building nukes.
> 
> Now they will be.
> 
> What's trump's plan? Just sit back like Bush did with North Korea and let them build nuclear weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they were and they still are just as they’ve hoped for since 1979.
> And Obama made sure they had plenty of extra money for the program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prior to Trump exiting the agreement, they were not building nukes.  They were refining uranium for 2 nuclear power plants in Iran and for 50 nuclear project that they have ongoing contracts in 20 countries.  With sanctions applied there is no doubt they will produce more uranium fuel for reactors to be sold in a number of countries including China and Russia.  Will they develop a nuclear program?  The chances they will are much better now with sanctions applied because they will need to produce more nuclear fuel to raise cash.  In effect, Trump has left them no alternative.  If they substantially increase the uranium refinement program to raise cash, Trump will almost surely launch a military attack so they just as well start cranking out nukes which could be a deterrent.
> 
> In 2007, the United States National Intelligence Estimate (NIE) stated that Iran halted an alleged active nuclear weapons program in fall 2003.
> 
> In November 2011, the IAEA reported credible evidence that Iran had been conducting experiments aimed at designing a nuclear bomb until 2003 but if that continued is was on small scale.
> 
> The consensus view of all 16 American spy agencies) "judged with high confidence" that Iran had halted its nuclear weapons program in 2003, with "moderate confidence" that the program has remains frozen"
> 
> In May 2018 the IAEA, after 3000 man days of investigation and inspections  reiterated its 2015 report, saying it had found no credible evidence of nuclear weapons activity in Iran after 2009.
> Views on the nuclear program of Iran - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More insanity.
> Didn't you and your anti-American/naive ilk learn anything from WWII?
> The Iranians are islamonazis. They will stop at nothing — NOTHING — to acquire the means by which they can destroy Israel and the west —even if it means destroying _themselves_.
> “Allah’s will”.
> Which is what makes them more dangerous than the Nazis.
> Geez!
Click to expand...

You're still making shit up. You have zero evidence to support your bullshit that Iran's not been in compliance with Obama's deal before trump pulled out of it.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bet it was working.
> For _Iran_.
> Just as Obama hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, they weren't building nukes.
> 
> Now they will be.
> 
> What's trump's plan? Just sit back like Bush did with North Korea and let them build nuclear weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they were and they still are just as they’ve hoped for since 1979.
> And Obama made sure they had plenty of extra money for the program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prior to Trump exiting the agreement, they were not building nukes.  They were refining uranium for 2 nuclear power plants in Iran and for 50 nuclear project that they have ongoing contracts in 20 countries.  With sanctions applied there is no doubt they will produce more uranium fuel for reactors to be sold in a number of countries including China and Russia.  Will they develop a nuclear program?  The chances they will are much better now with sanctions applied because they will need to produce more nuclear fuel to raise cash.  In effect, Trump has left them no alternative.  If they substantially increase the uranium refinement program to raise cash, Trump will almost surely launch a military attack so they just as well start cranking out nukes which could be a deterrent.
> 
> In 2007, the United States National Intelligence Estimate (NIE) stated that Iran halted an alleged active nuclear weapons program in fall 2003.
> 
> In November 2011, the IAEA reported credible evidence that Iran had been conducting experiments aimed at designing a nuclear bomb until 2003 but if that continued is was on small scale.
> 
> The consensus view of all 16 American spy agencies) "judged with high confidence" that Iran had halted its nuclear weapons program in 2003, with "moderate confidence" that the program has remains frozen"
> 
> In May 2018 the IAEA, after 3000 man days of investigation and inspections  reiterated its 2015 report, saying it had found no credible evidence of nuclear weapons activity in Iran after 2009.
> Views on the nuclear program of Iran - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More insanity.
> Didn't you and your anti-American/naive ilk learn anything from WWII?
> The Iranians are islamonazis. They will stop at nothing — NOTHING — to acquire the means by which they can destroy Israel and the west —even if it means destroying _themselves_.
> “Allah’s will”.
> Which is what makes them more dangerous than the Nazis.
> Geez!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still making shit up. You have zero evidence to support your bullshit that Iran's not been in compliance with Obama's deal before trump pulled out of it.
Click to expand...

Trump Toads along with Trump have been lying about this from the beginning. He didn't invade because there is no evidence they were not complying with the Iran Deal.


----------



## BWK

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NSA said Obama's nuclear deal was working.
> 
> 
> 
> You bet it was working.
> For _Iran_.
> Just as Obama hoped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, they weren't building nukes.
> 
> Now they will be.
> 
> What's trump's plan? Just sit back like Bush did with North Korea and let them build nuclear weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they were and they still are just as they’ve hoped for since 1979.
> And Obama made sure they had plenty of extra money for the program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prior to Trump exiting the agreement, they were not building nukes.  They were refining uranium for 2 nuclear power plants in Iran and for 50 nuclear project that they have ongoing contracts in 20 countries.  With sanctions applied there is no doubt they will produce more uranium fuel for reactors to be sold in a number of countries including China and Russia.  Will they develop a nuclear program?  The chances they will are much better now with sanctions applied because they will need to produce more nuclear fuel to raise cash.  In effect, Trump has left them no alternative.  If they substantially increase the uranium refinement program to raise cash, Trump will almost surely launch a military attack so they just as well start cranking out nukes which could be a deterrent.
> 
> In 2007, the United States National Intelligence Estimate (NIE) stated that Iran halted an alleged active nuclear weapons program in fall 2003.
> 
> In November 2011, the IAEA reported credible evidence that Iran had been conducting experiments aimed at designing a nuclear bomb until 2003 but if that continued is was on small scale.
> 
> The consensus view of all 16 American spy agencies) "judged with high confidence" that Iran had halted its nuclear weapons program in 2003, with "moderate confidence" that the program has remains frozen"
> 
> In May 2018 the IAEA, after 3000 man days of investigation and inspections  reiterated its 2015 report, saying it had found no credible evidence of nuclear weapons activity in Iran after 2009.
> Views on the nuclear program of Iran - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More insanity.
> Didn't you and your anti-American/naive ilk learn anything from WWII?
> The Iranians are islamonazis. They will stop at nothing — NOTHING — to acquire the means by which they can destroy Israel and the west —even if it means destroying _themselves_.
> “Allah’s will”.
> Which is what makes them more dangerous than the Nazis.
> Geez!
Click to expand...

The only insanity in this argument is with yours, because you have no argument. Flopper totally schooled you on it, and you came back like a cry baby without your pacifier,  mumbling gobbly goo shit that isn't worth a damn. You said absolutely nothing.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Faun said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bet it was working.
> For _Iran_.
> Just as Obama hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, they weren't building nukes.
> 
> Now they will be.
> 
> What's trump's plan? Just sit back like Bush did with North Korea and let them build nuclear weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they were and they still are just as they’ve hoped for since 1979.
> And Obama made sure they had plenty of extra money for the program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prior to Trump exiting the agreement, they were not building nukes.  They were refining uranium for 2 nuclear power plants in Iran and for 50 nuclear project that they have ongoing contracts in 20 countries.  With sanctions applied there is no doubt they will produce more uranium fuel for reactors to be sold in a number of countries including China and Russia.  Will they develop a nuclear program?  The chances they will are much better now with sanctions applied because they will need to produce more nuclear fuel to raise cash.  In effect, Trump has left them no alternative.  If they substantially increase the uranium refinement program to raise cash, Trump will almost surely launch a military attack so they just as well start cranking out nukes which could be a deterrent.
> 
> In 2007, the United States National Intelligence Estimate (NIE) stated that Iran halted an alleged active nuclear weapons program in fall 2003.
> 
> In November 2011, the IAEA reported credible evidence that Iran had been conducting experiments aimed at designing a nuclear bomb until 2003 but if that continued is was on small scale.
> 
> The consensus view of all 16 American spy agencies) "judged with high confidence" that Iran had halted its nuclear weapons program in 2003, with "moderate confidence" that the program has remains frozen"
> 
> In May 2018 the IAEA, after 3000 man days of investigation and inspections  reiterated its 2015 report, saying it had found no credible evidence of nuclear weapons activity in Iran after 2009.
> Views on the nuclear program of Iran - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More insanity.
> Didn't you and your anti-American/naive ilk learn anything from WWII?
> The Iranians are islamonazis. They will stop at nothing — NOTHING — to acquire the means by which they can destroy Israel and the west —even if it means destroying _themselves_.
> “Allah’s will”.
> Which is what makes them more dangerous than the Nazis.
> Geez!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still making shit up. You have zero evidence to support your bullshit that Iran's not been in compliance with Obama's deal before trump pulled out of it.
Click to expand...

They're not gonna admit it.
Get a grip, Joe Kennedy.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

BWK said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bet it was working.
> For _Iran_.
> Just as Obama hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, they weren't building nukes.
> 
> Now they will be.
> 
> What's trump's plan? Just sit back like Bush did with North Korea and let them build nuclear weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they were and they still are just as they’ve hoped for since 1979.
> And Obama made sure they had plenty of extra money for the program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prior to Trump exiting the agreement, they were not building nukes.  They were refining uranium for 2 nuclear power plants in Iran and for 50 nuclear project that they have ongoing contracts in 20 countries.  With sanctions applied there is no doubt they will produce more uranium fuel for reactors to be sold in a number of countries including China and Russia.  Will they develop a nuclear program?  The chances they will are much better now with sanctions applied because they will need to produce more nuclear fuel to raise cash.  In effect, Trump has left them no alternative.  If they substantially increase the uranium refinement program to raise cash, Trump will almost surely launch a military attack so they just as well start cranking out nukes which could be a deterrent.
> 
> In 2007, the United States National Intelligence Estimate (NIE) stated that Iran halted an alleged active nuclear weapons program in fall 2003.
> 
> In November 2011, the IAEA reported credible evidence that Iran had been conducting experiments aimed at designing a nuclear bomb until 2003 but if that continued is was on small scale.
> 
> The consensus view of all 16 American spy agencies) "judged with high confidence" that Iran had halted its nuclear weapons program in 2003, with "moderate confidence" that the program has remains frozen"
> 
> In May 2018 the IAEA, after 3000 man days of investigation and inspections  reiterated its 2015 report, saying it had found no credible evidence of nuclear weapons activity in Iran after 2009.
> Views on the nuclear program of Iran - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More insanity.
> Didn't you and your anti-American/naive ilk learn anything from WWII?
> The Iranians are islamonazis. They will stop at nothing — NOTHING — to acquire the means by which they can destroy Israel and the west —even if it means destroying _themselves_.
> “Allah’s will”.
> Which is what makes them more dangerous than the Nazis.
> Geez!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only insanity in this argument is with yours, because you have no argument. Flopper totally schooled you on it, and you came back like a cry baby without your pacifier,  mumbling gobbly goo shit that isn't worth a damn. You said absolutely nothing.
Click to expand...

I wish there was some way that Iranian nazism could aim at you and your ilk and leave the rest of us out of it.
You go wallow in your own naïveté.


----------



## Faun

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, they weren't building nukes.
> 
> Now they will be.
> 
> What's trump's plan? Just sit back like Bush did with North Korea and let them build nuclear weapons?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were and they still are just as they’ve hoped for since 1979.
> And Obama made sure they had plenty of extra money for the program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prior to Trump exiting the agreement, they were not building nukes.  They were refining uranium for 2 nuclear power plants in Iran and for 50 nuclear project that they have ongoing contracts in 20 countries.  With sanctions applied there is no doubt they will produce more uranium fuel for reactors to be sold in a number of countries including China and Russia.  Will they develop a nuclear program?  The chances they will are much better now with sanctions applied because they will need to produce more nuclear fuel to raise cash.  In effect, Trump has left them no alternative.  If they substantially increase the uranium refinement program to raise cash, Trump will almost surely launch a military attack so they just as well start cranking out nukes which could be a deterrent.
> 
> In 2007, the United States National Intelligence Estimate (NIE) stated that Iran halted an alleged active nuclear weapons program in fall 2003.
> 
> In November 2011, the IAEA reported credible evidence that Iran had been conducting experiments aimed at designing a nuclear bomb until 2003 but if that continued is was on small scale.
> 
> The consensus view of all 16 American spy agencies) "judged with high confidence" that Iran had halted its nuclear weapons program in 2003, with "moderate confidence" that the program has remains frozen"
> 
> In May 2018 the IAEA, after 3000 man days of investigation and inspections  reiterated its 2015 report, saying it had found no credible evidence of nuclear weapons activity in Iran after 2009.
> Views on the nuclear program of Iran - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More insanity.
> Didn't you and your anti-American/naive ilk learn anything from WWII?
> The Iranians are islamonazis. They will stop at nothing — NOTHING — to acquire the means by which they can destroy Israel and the west —even if it means destroying _themselves_.
> “Allah’s will”.
> Which is what makes them more dangerous than the Nazis.
> Geez!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still making shit up. You have zero evidence to support your bullshit that Iran's not been in compliance with Obama's deal before trump pulled out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not gonna admit it.
> Get a grip, Joe Kennedy.
Click to expand...

Delusional dumbfuck, we were monitoring them. Our intelligence community confirmed they were complying.

You just can't stop making shit up and lying.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Markle said:


> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran


Congratulations to president trump for doing something every other president for 40 years has done.


----------



## pismoe

Penelope said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tramp loves the people in Iran to riot in the street, just like Venezuela. Sanctions only make people angry.
Click to expand...

----------------------------  GOOD thing eh   Penny ??


----------



## jasonnfree

Markle said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best way for  America to get out of the war  business is to demand that turds like trump have to be on the front lines with the troops like in days of yore, and presto, no more war .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF we were to do what you suggest, we pull all our troops back home and adopt an international policy of isolation.  President Donald Trump comes to the realization that Jasonnfree is 100% right and we withdraw to within our physical borders.
> 
> Specifically, who should fill that vacuum?  Should it be Russia?  China?  Germany?  North Korea?  Maybe Norway since they're so "happy"?  Who?
Click to expand...


I just suggested a way to keep this know nothing prez from interfering in things he knows nothing about .   He's kinda like bush2, running on ignorance.    Iran was not a threat the way Obama was running things.


----------



## Flopper

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> the NSA said Obama's nuclear deal was working.
> 
> 
> 
> You bet it was working.
> For _Iran_.
> Just as Obama hoped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, they weren't building nukes.
> 
> Now they will be.
> 
> What's trump's plan? Just sit back like Bush did with North Korea and let them build nuclear weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they were and they still are just as they’ve hoped for since 1979.
> And Obama made sure they had plenty of extra money for the program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prior to Trump exiting the agreement, they were not building nukes.  They were refining uranium for 2 nuclear power plants in Iran and for 50 nuclear project that they have ongoing contracts in 20 countries.  With sanctions applied there is no doubt they will produce more uranium fuel for reactors to be sold in a number of countries including China and Russia.  Will they develop a nuclear program?  The chances they will are much better now with sanctions applied because they will need to produce more nuclear fuel to raise cash.  In effect, Trump has left them no alternative.  If they substantially increase the uranium refinement program to raise cash, Trump will almost surely launch a military attack so they just as well start cranking out nukes which could be a deterrent.
> 
> In 2007, the United States National Intelligence Estimate (NIE) stated that Iran halted an alleged active nuclear weapons program in fall 2003.
> 
> In November 2011, the IAEA reported credible evidence that Iran had been conducting experiments aimed at designing a nuclear bomb until 2003 but if that continued is was on small scale.
> 
> The consensus view of all 16 American spy agencies) "judged with high confidence" that Iran had halted its nuclear weapons program in 2003, with "moderate confidence" that the program has remains frozen"
> 
> In May 2018 the IAEA, after 3000 man days of investigation and inspections  reiterated its 2015 report, saying it had found no credible evidence of nuclear weapons activity in Iran after 2009.
> Views on the nuclear program of Iran - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More insanity.
> Didn't you and your anti-American/naive ilk learn anything from WWII?
> The Iranians are islamonazis. They will stop at nothing — NOTHING — to acquire the means by which they can destroy Israel and the west —even if it means destroying _themselves_.
> “Allah’s will”.
> Which is what makes them more dangerous than the Nazis.
> Geez!
Click to expand...

You really buy into all that  Israeli propaganda.


----------



## Marianne

Markle said:


> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran


Can't we just turn Iran into a glass parking lot and be done with it?


----------



## Flopper

Marianne said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we just turn Iran into a glass parking lot and be done with it?
Click to expand...

OK, wtf is a glass parking lot?


----------



## Marianne

Flopper said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we just turn Iran into a glass parking lot and be done with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, wtf is a glass parking lot?
Click to expand...


Sorry I'm a child of the cold war so I just assume everybody knows the old jokes. 

Trinitite: The first Nuclear Bomb Turned Sand to Glass.  Trinitite is the green, glassy substance that was left behind after the first atomic bomb was tested at on July 16, 1945 on the White Sands Missile Range, New Mexico.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Flopper said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bet it was working.
> For _Iran_.
> Just as Obama hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, they weren't building nukes.
> 
> Now they will be.
> 
> What's trump's plan? Just sit back like Bush did with North Korea and let them build nuclear weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they were and they still are just as they’ve hoped for since 1979.
> And Obama made sure they had plenty of extra money for the program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prior to Trump exiting the agreement, they were not building nukes.  They were refining uranium for 2 nuclear power plants in Iran and for 50 nuclear project that they have ongoing contracts in 20 countries.  With sanctions applied there is no doubt they will produce more uranium fuel for reactors to be sold in a number of countries including China and Russia.  Will they develop a nuclear program?  The chances they will are much better now with sanctions applied because they will need to produce more nuclear fuel to raise cash.  In effect, Trump has left them no alternative.  If they substantially increase the uranium refinement program to raise cash, Trump will almost surely launch a military attack so they just as well start cranking out nukes which could be a deterrent.
> 
> In 2007, the United States National Intelligence Estimate (NIE) stated that Iran halted an alleged active nuclear weapons program in fall 2003.
> 
> In November 2011, the IAEA reported credible evidence that Iran had been conducting experiments aimed at designing a nuclear bomb until 2003 but if that continued is was on small scale.
> 
> The consensus view of all 16 American spy agencies) "judged with high confidence" that Iran had halted its nuclear weapons program in 2003, with "moderate confidence" that the program has remains frozen"
> 
> In May 2018 the IAEA, after 3000 man days of investigation and inspections  reiterated its 2015 report, saying it had found no credible evidence of nuclear weapons activity in Iran after 2009.
> Views on the nuclear program of Iran - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More insanity.
> Didn't you and your anti-American/naive ilk learn anything from WWII?
> The Iranians are islamonazis. They will stop at nothing — NOTHING — to acquire the means by which they can destroy Israel and the west —even if it means destroying _themselves_.
> “Allah’s will”.
> Which is what makes them more dangerous than the Nazis.
> Geez!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really buy into all that  Israeli propaganda.
Click to expand...

No, I base things on experience and the empirical.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Flopper said:


> You really buy into all that Israeli propaganda.


Israeli propaganda? Those are literally the things the iranian mullahs and the Ayatollah say.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really buy into all that Israeli propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli propaganda? Those are literally the things the iranian mullahs and the Ayatollah say.
Click to expand...

Looks like the generation of patience is paying off for Iran. An entire new group of naive sheep have come about.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really buy into all that Israeli propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli propaganda? Those are literally the things the iranian mullahs and the Ayatollah say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the generation of patience is paying off for Iran. An entire new group of naive sheep have come about.
Click to expand...

At least they aren't selling Iran weapons to fund secret, illegal wars...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really buy into all that Israeli propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli propaganda? Those are literally the things the iranian mullahs and the Ayatollah say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the generation of patience is paying off for Iran. An entire new group of naive sheep have come about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least they aren't selling Iran weapons to fund secret, illegal wars...
Click to expand...

Since there is no Cold War there would be no need.
Another indicator of generational naïveté.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Since there is no Cold War there would be no need.


There wouldn't?

So all the conflicts have gone away, eh? Come on. That was some grade a bullshit spin there.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since there is no Cold War there would be no need.
> 
> 
> 
> There wouldn't?
> 
> So all the conflicts have gone away, eh? Come on. That was some grade a bullshit spin there.
Click to expand...

Not in as significant a way as the 1980’s.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since there is no Cold War there would be no need.
> 
> 
> 
> There wouldn't?
> 
> So all the conflicts have gone away, eh? Come on. That was some grade a bullshit spin there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in as significant a way as the 1980’s.
Click to expand...

Ill paas that on the to families of our soldiers still dying all over the world. And the sandinistas won. Yup, still socialists.


----------



## Flopper

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really buy into all that Israeli propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli propaganda? Those are literally the things the iranian mullahs and the Ayatollah say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the generation of patience is paying off for Iran. An entire new group of naive sheep have come about.
Click to expand...

When it comes to the long game, Iranians have always been patient.  They lived under sanctions for about 30 years so back to sanctions is nothing new. It's a shame because the people were getting a real taste of free enterprise and a chance to develop into something other than a theocracy intent on destroying the west.   However, that's all done and gone.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Flopper said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really buy into all that Israeli propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli propaganda? Those are literally the things the iranian mullahs and the Ayatollah say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the generation of patience is paying off for Iran. An entire new group of naive sheep have come about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes to the long game, Iranians have always been patient.  They lived under sanctions for about 30 years so back to sanctions is nothing new. It's a shame because the people were getting a real taste of free enterprise and a chance to develop into something other than a theocracy intent on destroying the west.   However, that's all done and gone.
Click to expand...


*They lived under sanctions for about 30 years so back to sanctions is nothing new. *

How much oil were they selling back then? How much are they selling now?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Flopper said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really buy into all that Israeli propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli propaganda? Those are literally the things the iranian mullahs and the Ayatollah say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the generation of patience is paying off for Iran. An entire new group of naive sheep have come about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes to the long game, Iranians have always been patient.  They lived under sanctions for about 30 years so back to sanctions is nothing new. It's a shame because the people were getting a real taste of free enterprise and a chance to develop into something other than a theocracy intent on destroying the west.   However, that's all done and gone.
Click to expand...

The only time they came anywhere close to shaking that theocratic Muslim nazism they were met with zero support from Obama.


----------



## Markle

jasonnfree said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best way for  America to get out of the war  business is to demand that turds like trump have to be on the front lines with the troops like in days of yore, and presto, no more war .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF we were to do what you suggest, we pull all our troops back home and adopt an international policy of isolation.  President Donald Trump comes to the realization that Jasonnfree is 100% right and we withdraw to within our physical borders.
> 
> Specifically, who should fill that vacuum?  Should it be Russia?  China?  Germany?  North Korea?  Maybe Norway since they're so "happy"?  Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just suggested a way to keep this know nothing prez from interfering in things he knows nothing about .   He's kinda like bush2, running on ignorance.    Iran was not a threat the way Obama was running things.
Click to expand...


I asked you two simple questions, you dodged them both and said nothing.

Once again, I'll type slowly.

IF we were to do what you suggest, we pull all our troops back home and adopt an international policy of isolation. President Donald Trump comes to the realization that Jasonnfree is 100% right and we withdraw to within our physical borders.

Specifically, who should fill that vacuum? Should it be Russia? China? Germany? North Korea? Maybe Norway since they're so "happy"? Who?

###

Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama's plan of giving nuclear weapons and ICBMs within a decade to Iran is not a threat.  How exactly is that a good thing when they have sworn to crush Israel and push them into the sea.


----------



## Markle

Flopper said:


> You really buy into all that Israeli propaganda.



Specifically, what propaganda?


----------



## Markle

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *They lived under sanctions for about 30 years so back to sanctions is nothing new. *
> 
> How much oil were they selling back then? How much are they selling now?



Are they the same sanctions?  Not even close my good friend, not even close.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Markle said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They lived under sanctions for about 30 years so back to sanctions is nothing new. *
> 
> How much oil were they selling back then? How much are they selling now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they the same sanctions?  Not even close my good friend, not even close.
Click to expand...


No, they are not. These ones appear to be much tougher.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Flopper said:


> When it comes to the long game, Iranians have always been patient.


Having complete authoritative control affords that luxury. Saddam would have lived with sanctions until the day he died, and his sons would have done so for another 40 years after that.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to the long game, Iranians have always been patient.
> 
> 
> 
> Having complete authoritative control affords that luxury. Saddam would have lived with sanctions until the day he died, and his sons would have done so for another 40 years after that.
Click to expand...

Saddass violated every imposed restriction.
Defenders of iran are apologists for hitler.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Saddass violated every imposed restriction.


Well, not every one, but that doesnt diminish my point. And what country doesn't?

My point is that having that authoritative control allows them to let the people suffer while the leadership maintains their standard of living.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saddass violated every imposed restriction.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not every one, but that doesnt diminish my point. And what country doesn't?
> 
> My point is that having that authoritative control allows them to let the people suffer while the leadership maintains their standard of living.
Click to expand...

In theory, it gets to a point where the people have had enough and rise up. It also makes it financially difficult for the despot to spread his dictatorship.
If you’re obama, you aid certain despots (Iran) while starving the poorest in other 3rd world dictatorships by driving up global energy prices.


----------



## Faun

Marianne said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we just turn Iran into a glass parking lot and be done with it?
Click to expand...

Great, so you want us to nuke a country which has not attacked us. How rightarded of you. But now I see why Iran wants to build nukes‐‐ to protect themselves from nuts like you.


----------



## Flopper

It will be interesting to see the Trump reaction to China violating his sanctions.  A story broke today of a Chinese tanker going through the straits of hormuz to Iran empty and leaving the straits full.   China, Russia, and Europe will be watching to see the Trump reaction.  Trump seems to be the only one interested in enforcing his sanctions. 
To Evade Sanctions on Iran, Ships Vanish in Plain Sight


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Faun said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we just turn Iran into a glass parking lot and be done with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so you want us to nuke a country which has not attacked us. How rightarded of you. But now I see why Iran wants to build nukes‐‐ to protect themselves from nuts like you.
Click to expand...

‘Has not attacked us’?
They kidnapped our embassy workers for over a year. They’ve declared their desire for our destruction and they’ve funded and abetted incessant terroristic murder of westerners — including americans — and they murdered American soldiers in Iraq.
You’re insane.
Go back to Tehran and buttfuck an ayatollah.


----------



## ESay

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> They kidnapped our embassy workers for over a year. They’ve


Yes, they were angry that you organized a coup which overthrew popular premier Mossadegh and supported Savak in its repressive policy. 



RoshawnMarkwees said:


> They’ve declared their desire for our destruction and they’ve funded and abetted incessant terroristic murder of westerners — including americans — and they murdered American soldiers in Iraq.


What your soldiers were doing in Iraq?


----------



## Faun

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we just turn Iran into a glass parking lot and be done with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so you want us to nuke a country which has not attacked us. How rightarded of you. But now I see why Iran wants to build nukes‐‐ to protect themselves from nuts like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘Has not attacked us’?
> They kidnapped our embassy workers for over a year. They’ve declared their desire for our destruction and they’ve funded and abetted incessant terroristic murder of westerners — including americans — and they murdered American soldiers in Iraq.
> You’re insane.
> Go back to Tehran and buttfuck an ayatollah.
Click to expand...

Nutcase, that kidnapping was 40 years ago.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

ESay said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> They kidnapped our embassy workers for over a year. They’ve
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they were angry that you organized a coup which overthrew popular premier Mossadegh and supported Savak in its repressive policy.
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> They’ve declared their desire for our destruction and they’ve funded and abetted incessant terroristic murder of westerners — including americans — and they murdered American soldiers in Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What your soldiers were doing in Iraq?
Click to expand...

Great. Another Muslim terrorist. You’re going on a watch list.
Unless you’re really that ignorant.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Faun said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we just turn Iran into a glass parking lot and be done with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so you want us to nuke a country which has not attacked us. How rightarded of you. But now I see why Iran wants to build nukes‐‐ to protect themselves from nuts like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘Has not attacked us’?
> They kidnapped our embassy workers for over a year. They’ve declared their desire for our destruction and they’ve funded and abetted incessant terroristic murder of westerners — including americans — and they murdered American soldiers in Iraq.
> You’re insane.
> Go back to Tehran and buttfuck an ayatollah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutcase, that kidnapping was 40 years ago.
Click to expand...

Moron, they’ve been on the lam ever since.
Another terrorist.


----------



## ESay

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> They kidnapped our embassy workers for over a year. They’ve
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they were angry that you organized a coup which overthrew popular premier Mossadegh and supported Savak in its repressive policy.
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> They’ve declared their desire for our destruction and they’ve funded and abetted incessant terroristic murder of westerners — including americans — and they murdered American soldiers in Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What your soldiers were doing in Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Another Muslim terrorist. You’re going on a watch list.
> Unless you’re really that ignorant.
Click to expand...

Ignorant about what? Operation Ajax didn't take place? CIA didn't cooperate with Savak?


----------



## Markle

Faun said:


> Nutcase, that kidnapping was 40 years ago.



And the failed President, Jimmy Carter, encouraged them to walk all over us for 444 days.


----------



## Markle

Faun said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> More GREAT news from President Donald Trump!
> 
> Harsh new sanctions put in place against Iran by President Donald Trump
> 
> WHITE HOUSE
> Published 33 mins ago  [12:15 pm  6/24/2019]
> *Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran*
> 
> By Alex Pappas | Fox News
> 
> President Trump struck back Monday at Iran by issuing “hard-hitting” financial sanctions against Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei and his associates.
> 
> “Today's action follows a series of aggressive behaviors by the Iranian regime in recent weeks including shooting down a U.S. drone,” the president said in the Oval Office, calling Khamenei “responsible for the hostile conduct of the regime.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Trump signs executive order delivering 'hard-hitting' sanctions against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we just turn Iran into a glass parking lot and be done with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so you want us to nuke a country which has not attacked us. How rightarded of you. But now I see why Iran wants to build nukes‐‐ to protect themselves from nuts like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘Has not attacked us’?
> They kidnapped our embassy workers for over a year. They’ve declared their desire for our destruction and they’ve funded and abetted incessant terroristic murder of westerners — including americans — and they murdered American soldiers in Iraq.
> You’re insane.
> Go back to Tehran and buttfuck an ayatollah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutcase, that kidnapping was 40 years ago.
Click to expand...


Is Iraq NOT financing and paying terrorists to inflict pain, suffering, and death?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> In theory, it gets to a point where the people have had enough and rise up.


Right. Which they can do, in a democratic system. Not so much when ruled by a brutal dictator willing to slaughter them.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Iran's official press has recently bragged about its military prowess when downing a US drone  worth about $130 million, touting it as a nasty black eye for the world's military superpower. 
But a recent Reuters report said Iran's oil exports are down to a scant  300,000 barrels per day. In April 2018, before Trump exited the Iran deal, which provided the country with sanctions relief in exchange for its commitment to not build nuclear weapons or their key components, Iran was exporting 2.5 million barrels a day.

At today's rate per barrel, the Trump-induced decline in exports has probably cost Iran $120 million a day from oil alone — almost the cost of the US's pricey drone.  Iran downed a $130 million US drone. Trump's sanctions are probably costing Iran $120 million a day.


----------

